# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  ZIA, femelle de 6 mois, croisée Malinois-Sharpeï - gale suri

## ASTOR

La semaine dernière, je recevais un SOS pour cette jeune chienne, atteinte de gale (apparemment) :







Achetée par un jeune homme qui ne pouvait pas la garder, elle est restée en extérieur, sans soins, et son état s'est aggravé !! Il voulait l'abandonner en refuge mais une gentille jeune femme, toiletteuse, ayant vu la chienne, a préféré la prendre et nous a contactés pour que Cani-Nursing puisse la prendre en charge et la soigner.

J'ai donc récupéré ZIA (diminutif d'AMNESIA) hier après-midi. Mais son état s'est considérablement détérioré entretemps !!    ::   J'ai du l'emmener en urgence chez mon vétérinaire hier soir car elle tremblait et avait de la fièvre à cause de la douleur. Ses plaies avaient "craqué" et elle saignait de partout !!   :? 











Cela semble bien être une gale démodécique, mais à un stade TRES... TRES... avancé !!! Je n'ai encore jamais vu ça chez un chien !!   :shock:  Tout son corps n'est qu'une plaie surinfectée...     ::  

Nous avons commencé à retirer les lambeaux de peau (dessous, c'est du pus) car il faut absolument "assainir" le terrain avant de la traiter.

Nous avons commencé à retirer les lambeaux de peau (dessous, c'est du pus) car il faut absolument "assainir" le terrain avant de la traiter.







Elle souffre tellement qu'elle fait de la fièvre en réaction à la douleur !! Il va falloir enlever toute la peau morte et infectée mais nous le ferons demain matin, sous anesthésie générale car elle souffrirait trop sinon... 

Elle ne réagissait presque plus, quasiment dans le coma... Sa pauvre petite tête pendant au bord de la table d'auscultation...    ::  



Une vidéo montrant qu'elle ne réagit même pas, pendant les soins :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSNI9pWeYHw

Nous lui avons posé des pansements de tulle gras, car en fait, la peau va devoir être mise à vif (comme pour les grand brûlés), enroulée de bandages aérés (je vais aller en acheter en pharmacie demain) et changés chaque jour, du moins au début. S'il le faut, nous devrons l'anesthésier à chaque changement de pansement, au moins les 3 premiers jours, afin qu'elle ne souffre pas trop...   ::  

Nous lui avons fait une injection de morphine et d'antibiotiques et je l'ai laissée sous perfusion, à la clinique, hier soir. Même ma véto avait mal au coeur de la voir ainsi...   :Stick Out Tongue: ale: Je lui poserai probablement des patchs de morphine, les premiers jours, afin qu'elle souffre le moins possible.

----------


## ASTOR

*Nous venons de terminer les premiers soins de ZIA...*  ::  

Honnêtement, une fois endormie, quand nous avons regardé son état physique, nous nous sommes posés la question, avec mon vétérinaire de... l'euthanasie !!    ::  

Tout son corps n'est qu'une plaie et la souffrance doit être terrible !!   :Stick Out Tongue: ale: Où qu'on la touche, les pattes, le ventre, le dos, la tête, le cou, on "passe à travers" la peau et on fait saigner... 

Mais bon. Nous avons, en commun, décidé de tout tenter pour la soigner. DONC... ON Y  VA... Et on y croît !!! 

Nous l'avons anesthésiée et avons mis à vif toutes les plaies (principalement le corps et la tête). Nettoyé et désinfecté les tissus. Appliqué de la pommade vitamine A, puis du tulle gras, puis un bandage léger (sur le corps uniquement). Il faut, au maximum, laisser les tissus "respirer".

Elle est toujours sous morphine et sous perfusion de glucose (pour la nourrir car elle n'a toujours rien mangé...    ::   ).

Il faut savoir OU nous nous engageons financièrement pour ZIA (aucune association pour elle, il faudra donc des dons pour payer ses soins et lui sauver la vie...    ::   ). Nous ne pourrons pas la traiter par des bains (comme je le fais habituellement pour soigner la gale) : son corps est trop "à vif" pour supporter des bains traitants. Il faudra donc la traiter avec des comprimés et des soins locaux.

L'Interceptor est le médicament le plus indiqué, très efficace pour tous les problèmes d'affections parasitaires, mais aussi TRES cher !!!    ::   Pour ZIA, le traitement par Interceptor coûtera 46 euros pour 6 jours, le tout pendant 2 mois !!!   :shock:  = 190 euros environ au total.

Pour les soins locaux (anesthésie, compresses, bandes, pommades, injections, perfusions, temps passé, etc), nous avons fait un devis à 300 euros.* Il faut donc compter 500 euros au total si nous voulons donner une chance à ZIA... C'est beaucoup pour un seul chien, mais si chacun donne un peu, nous y arriverons.

MERCI POUR ELLE !!*    :merci: 

_P.S. : j'ai fait des photos pendant les soins mais elles sont vraiment "difficiles à regarder"... Je vais peut-être les mettre en ligne, peut-être pas..._   :?  :

----------


## popngum

J'ai déplacé dans "appels divers" car j'imagine qu'elle n'est pas proposée à l'adoption pour le moment  :|

----------


## holly

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait créer une bannière pour Zia afin de diffuser dans d'autres forums ?

----------


## ASTOR

> J'ai déplacé dans "appels divers" car j'imagine qu'elle n'est pas proposée à l'adoption pour le moment  :|


Merci... Je ne savais pas trop bien OU poster...    ::

----------


## zorkita

Zorro et Nikita envoient leurs participations dans les prochains jours.   ::

----------


## caramou

il faut absolument rassembler de l'argent pour Zia, ses soins vont couter très chers et  ZIa n'est prise en charge par aucune association ... Béa ne pouvait la laisser ainsi, elle l'a prise chez elle,  mais elle ne pourra pas en assumer tous les frais, c'est un cas d'extrême urgence.... En principe, tous les chiens que Béa prend dans son association sont sous le couvert d'une autre, puisque c'est juste un centre de convalescence...


Je fais partir un chèque aujourd'hui

----------


## celine33

quelles sont les coordonnées pour les dons et les moyens de paiement ?  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## caramou

CANI-NURSING
Béatrice PARNOT-LEGIER
1095, quai aux Fleurs
59240 Dunkerque
FRANCE


Merci beaucoup     ::

----------


## caramou

oups j'ai oublié, par chèque...

si le virement est possible, Béa, donnes le rib, je le connais po    ::

----------


## ASTOR

Pour les virements :

Code banque = 30002
Code guichet = 07732
Numéro de compte = 0000070419E
Clé RIB = 48
Domiciliation = Malo-les-Bains

IBAN (pour l'international) =
FR09 3000 2077 3200 0007 0419 E48
BIC = CRLYFRPP

 :merci:

----------


## Kiaime

Quelle souffrance !
Allez tient le coup petite pupuce !Tu vas aller bien mieux 
Personne s'est occupé de toi lorsque tu avais besoin de soin immédiat du a la connerie de ton pseudo maitre !
Mais la tu as trouvés des gens qui t'aideront ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img]

Bon bah moi j'envoye un chéque  a Cani , ce soir , il est déja fait mais faut un timbre !Lol

courage ma belle

----------


## danyhu

> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait créer une bannière pour Zia afin de diffuser dans d'autres forums ?


J'ai écrit ce matin à flora67 pour le lui demander

----------


## caramou

merci Kiaime    ::

----------


## Flo13

Il ne faut pas lésiner sur la morphine j'imagine.
Je participe aussi aux frais. J'envoie un chèque demain.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

C'est horrible, je n'avais jamais vu ça.

  Elle doit souffrir, le martyre.

  Merci de la soigner ; j'envoie un petit chèque demain.

----------


## vidau fabienne

une question   est ce qu en terme de soins le cas de zia  peut ressembler au cas de mambo ou ce type de maladie amene une autre sorte 
d infection encore plus difficile a soigner  que les brulures de mambo ( le pt chien de perpignan ) je demandais cela pour voir si les 2 vetos pouvaient  confronter leurs avis et leurs points de vue !! quand on voit  le miracle de mambo je crois qu on peut esperer  pour zia sauf justement  si le type d infection attaque plus ou fatigue plus je ne sais pas vraiment expliquer mon sentiment !  :merci a ceux qui s occupent de la louloute   :bisous3:   ::

----------


## dogattitude

bonjour,

je suis la dame qui a reccueilli zia et qui l'a emmené chez béatrice.

ici, nous nous démenons pour récolter des fonds ! ma maman va envoyer des sous par banque au plus vite et moi j'essaye d'en réunir un maximum avant de faire le versement !

Ma collègue suit des cours du soir en toilettage et va imprimer les photos pour collecter aussi un peu d'argent.

Je viens d'écrire à 30 millions damis ( si le message est bien passé... c'était bizarre leur truc lol ) pour qu'ils fassent un sujet sur le cas de zia et fassent une proposition de dons...on verra.

Là je vais créer un groupe sur facebook avec les coordonnées bancaires de cani-nursing.

J'aime zia et je veux tout faire pour qu'on puisse la sauver  :Frown:

----------


## caramou

non on ne peut pas dire qu'il y ait un réel lien avec Mambo, car lui a été brulé, pas Zia ; c'est la gale démocique non soignée qui l'a rendu dans cet état .. la seule comparaison avec Mambo est que son corps est à vif, comme lui, sa peau part en lambeaux à cause de cette saloprie, et elle doit avoir, comme lui, de la gaz pour grands brulés et des bandes comme lui..
elle a eut ses premiers soins aujourd'hui , "en profondeur", et ces soins, comme Mambo sont sous anesthésie, tellement la souffrance est grande.. elle les aura d'ailleurs sous anesthésie pendant plusieurs jours..
aujourd'hui, elle est restée à la clinique où elle est sous perfusion, et morphine, surveillée évidemment...

je vous mets les photos de l'état de sa peau pendant les soins,
attention, ces images sont dures à regarder,
mais il est important de savoir ce que peut faire cette maladie quand on ne soigne pas un animal

----------

dès que je peux j'envoie moi aussi ma participation

----------


## dogattitude

le groupe "aidez-nous à sauver Zia" est actif sur facebook.

Voici le lien :

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=169005454082

Faite le circuler si vous êtes membre de facebook  :Smile:

----------


## flora67

*Voilà la bannière promise..  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]* 
Pauvre puce, j'espère sincèrement qu'elle va s'en sortir, je vais faire un don  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]





```

[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels-divers-f2/zia-femelle-de-6-mois-croisee-malinois-sharpei-gale-surinfectee-t253921.htm#5562508][img]http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/13/82/58/90/banni184.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## toupil

est ce que cet appel a été diffusé sur sos shar pei ? 
a rozenn

----------


## Kiaime

En tous les cas je remercie pour la personne qui a mise ces photos, car comme cela nous pouvons voir l'ampleur des dégats sur la peau de  Zia !Ce n'est pas choquant car ce qui l'est vraiment c'est que ce crétin de maitre n'a rien fait pour elle dés qu'elle avait les symptomes de la gale ! Elle aurait pu etre soigné !Et ne pas endurer de telle souffrance !
Beaucoup d'animaux souffrent pour Rien !On le voye trés bien sur tous les cas des animaux  sur le forum  Rescue et autre !
Pourquoi faire tant de mal si on peut faire  le bien !
La plus belle chose qui puisse arriver a cette louloute c'est qu'elle guérisse et qu'elle a beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup moins mal pendant tout le temps de sa convalescence 
Ca va etre pluS que pénible pour elle !Mais l'espoir est la .

Merci a tous

----------


## stacy

Je fait partir un ptit dons demain

----------


## caramou

merci Flora    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci pour les explications de ce qui se passe pour la puce au niveau soin !! j ai vu  des chiens atteint de  demodecie autour de moi ( chiens blancs  plus fragile apparemment ? °mais les gens ont pris de suite les choses en main le traitement etait tres couteux !!surtout pour une je me rappelle !!elle dormait avec une collerette  pour eviter de se gratter au moins la nuit ! mais la une gale demodecie ca doit etre encore pire !petite mere autant d amour  pour toi , tu ne le demandais pas ca aurait tellement eté plus genial de le recevoir de ton maitre  et parce que tu le faisais rire ou le lechait , pas de notre part pour qu on te sauve la vie 
ma participation sera plus que modeste  ( veto encore ce matin pour mon petit vieux !les visites se rapprochent de plus en plus    ::   ) mais mon coeur veut participer a cet elan pour toi !
pour les cheques c est a l ordre de cani ou a l ordre de la personne chez qui on envoie le cheque
 :bisous2:  :merci:

----------


## caramou

merci vidau fabienne    ::    les chèques c'est au nom de l'association cani nursing..
et même modeste la participation est acceptée avec plaisir    :merci:   on fait toutes ce que l'on peut, et les petites rivières font de grands fleuves    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 

si vous voulez visiter le site :

http://caninursing.forumsactifs.net/

----------


## sylke

Terrible cette histoire, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]
je participe egalement j'envois un petit cheque des demain dsl peut pas faire bcp plus [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_red.gif[/img]
et je viens de diffuser sur Facebook a mes contacts.

----------


## jessbrook

pauvre loute  ...
je fais tourner sur facebook!

----------


## caramou

merci pour ton don aussi Sylke et votre mobilisation à tous ...    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau fabienne

ok  cheque pret je fais partir ca des que je passe vers la poste  doit on preciser pour zia ou non perso si par malheur zia ne pouvait pas en profiter( ce qui j espere ne se passera pas la louloute est jeune! elle va se battre) il va de soi que vous pouvez reporter sur une autre urgence !! mais zia reste notre priorité et on va y croire tres fort ,  :bisous2:   comme on croit en elzade qui vient de subir sa 3 eme intervention en 8 jours a 10 ans    ::

----------


## la tribu du marais

*Diffusé sur Rescue pays de la loire, l'Arche d'éternité et mon blog.*

----------


## holly

:merci:  Flora67 pour la bannière    ::  
je vais diffuser dans d'autres forums.

----------

nous allons diffuser sur le forum de l'association alerte à malibull !!


pauvre tite mère   , merci à vous de la soigner

----------


## caramou

oui sur les règlements, mettez pour Zia ... merci pour elle    ::

----------


## Kiaime

j espére que la petiote *Zia*  est tjrs parmi nous , quelle hantise![img]users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/comprend.gif[/img]

Mon don est parti ce matin ,moi je l'ai adressé a caninursing !Et sur une feuille j'ai écris pour Zia!
Faudra juste dire si vous avez recue !On ne sait jamais !

Bonjour  tout de méme [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Bisous04.gif[/img]  et en passant bonne journée a vous tous 
et habillez vous bien , fait trés froid ce matin [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Peureux0.gif[/img] !!!!! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img] ..... enfin par chez nous ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/dewey.gif[/img]

----------


## sylke

voila j'ai fait pareil j'ai mi sur une feuille que c'etait pour Zia et mon pseudo, 
j'ai pas aretter de penser a elle cette nuit, pourvu qu'elle s'en sorte.

Ici aussi il fait froid [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]

----------


## caramou

Merci d'avoir pensé à elle, moi aussi j'y ai pensé dès mon réveil,
dès que Béa nous donne des nouvelles au retour de la clinique, je vous en donne, promis    ::  

je confirme, il caillllleeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Lea

Bien sûr, je m'associe .
On attend les nouvelles avec impatience .

----------


## caramou

pour celles qui se posent la question d'où vient cette maladie, comment l'attrape t'on ? voici l'explication :

La gale du chien est une inflammation chronique de la peau.

La gale peut être acquise par contagion (chiens en refuge, en "mauvais" élevage intensif, en animalerie, etc.), dès que les chiens sont en nombre et en proximité et les conditions d'hygiène mauvaises (l'âcreté de la transpiration et de leurs urines fait naître une gale).

La gale est aussi héréditaire : une chienne atteinte de gale transmettra à ces petits qui en seront atteints, tôt ou tard.

dans le cas de Zia, je pense que le fait de vivre enfermée dans une cour dehors, sans sortir, est l'explication   :grrr: 

et voici pourquoi ca rend la peau dans cet état :

La gale est une maladie contagieuse provoquée par un parasite invisible à lil nu, un acarien: le sarcopte



* Même si elle est très contagieuse, la gale nest pas une maladie sévère.
* Pourtant elle est encore trop souvent mal vécue et ressentie à tort comme une maladie honteuse.

La gale provoque des lésions cutanées et des démangeaisons qui saggravent au cours de la nuit
La femelle creuse des petits tunnels sous la peau, où elle pond ses ufs, provoquant des lésions et des démangeaisons de la peau caractéristiques de la gale. 

Chez l'humain, la transmission seffectue directement par contact humain. La transmission de la gale nécessite des contacts intimes: la gale est ainsi considérée comme une IST, infection sexuellement transmissible.

----------


## Kiaime

J'ai lue l histoire de la louloute !
C'est un gars qui achéte une chienne mais que sa mére ne veut pas chez elle et donc il la met chez sa copine qui l enferme dans une cour et ne s'occupe pas d'elle !
Au fait j'ai cru comprendre qu'on avait donné des médicaments a cette chienne mais le gars  lui a pas donné , c'est juste?

----------


## caramou

c'est juste Kiaime ..... encore un irresponsable... et un animal qui en paye les frais..  :suspect:

----------


## cindy59000

transmis sur reflexe adoption

----------


## Kiaime

Donc il avait tout dans les mains pour soigner mére " souffrance" et il a rien fait !

Il peut pas payer ce qui arrive a Zia !Au sens juridique
Car c'est bien lui le maitre qui devait soigner Zia !
Personne pour lui interdire de détenir un animal si l'envie lui reprends un jour!
?

----------


## caramou

je suis ok avec toi là dessus...
on a envoyé un courrier à 30 millions d'amis et la fondation bardot... on attend..

----------


## erdeven

D'accord aussi!! La fondation Brigitte Bardot réponde pratiquement aussitot! Par contre j'ai déjà envoyé un mail a 30 millions d'amis pour une chienne mais ils ne m'ont jamais répondu! Ils devaient être surbooké vu que c'était en Aout, période d'abandon!!

En tout cas, j'espère qeu cette louloute ira mieux....c'est dur de voir la cruauté humaine quand même! Comment peut-on laisser un chien sans soins....quand on adopte un animal, on sait dans quoi on s'engage....
Mais je pense que le maître pourrait être poursuivi...je ne connais pas bien la loi mais la maltraitance (car dans ce cas ci, s'en est, de la pure et simple) est condamnable par la justice, et peut être devra-t-il payé les fais vétérinaire engagés pour Zia!!!
Et lui de son coté ne veut pas participer au frais?? (si la question lui a été posée)

----------


## Kiaime

_Art. R 653-1 du Code Pénal
Le fait par maladresse, imprudence,
inattention, négligence ou manquement à une obligation de sécurité ou
de prudence imposée par la loi ou les règlements, d'occasionner la mort
ou la blessure d'un animal domestique ou apprivoisé ou tenu en
captivité est puni de l'amende prévue pour les contraventions de 3e
classe, soit une amende de 152,45  (1 000 F) à 457,34  (3 000 F).
En
cas de condamnation du propriétaire de l'animal ou si le propriétaire
est inconnu, le tribunal peut décider de remettre l'animal à une uvre
de protection animale reconnue d'utilité publique ou déclarée, laquelle
pourra librement en disposer.

- représsion des atteintes volontaires à la vie d'un animal_



Sincérement qui aimerait que son pseudo maitre soit puni,?

----------


## rocky

Il faut porter plainte !   :hein2:

----------


## caramou

comme dit ci dessus nous avons envoyé des courriers aux deux associations 30 millions d'amis et la Fondation Bardot, en racontant l'histoire... 
pour l'instant, il faut nous concontrer sur les dons car il va falloir payer la note de vétérinaire.. les deux assso sont au courant, on attend leur réponse.. 

l'ancien maitre, non, ne payera pas les frais, il voulait l'emmener à la spa pour s'en débarasser...
c'est vrai qu'une plainte pourrait être déposée contre lui pour "maltraitance passive".. peut être, et contre sa copine aussi, mais pour l'instant, nous ne pensons qu'à sauver ZIa, et les poursuites ne peuvent être faites que par de grosses associations qui ont les reins solides, comme les deux citées ci dessous, pas par cani nursing..   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

tout est pret a etre posté  ( petit petit don )mais le coeur est grand pour penser a la louloute !! zia accroche toi   :bisous2:

----------


## Kiaime

vivement qu'on a des news de Zia !

_Allez les gens donnaient des sous sous pour Zia !Ouvrez votre porte monnaie !!_ [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/smiley_3.gif[/img]
En tout cas faites ce que vous pouvez , y a pas de forcing !
J'ai donné les adresses sur le sujet "zia" a mes contacts msn !
Je promets rien , enfin j'espére qu'au mois une personne  donnera un ti truc 
Je sais pas mais c'est tjrs ca !

----------


## Chris 47

J'envoie un chèque à *Béa* pour *Zia*  ::   ::  
si on met toutes un peu, ça fera beaucoup au final    ::  

Merci *Carine* pour toutes tes démarches   :amour: 

Allez tout le monde, *on a besoin de nous  *   ::

----------


## erdeven

Ah oki, je ne savais pas qu'il fallait des grandes assoc pour porter plainte, je pensais que tout le monde le pouvait si la loi l'indiquait!!
Et le pseudo ancien maître, on a des preuves écrites que c'était à lui cette louloute (photos ou papiers)
Enfin, c'est vraiment une pourriture ce soit disant maître  .......

Je vais envoyer quelque chose pour les soins de cette petite bète, quelle tristesse que de voir le comportement de certaine personne envers un animal...C'est inadmissible, moi je ferais tous pour mes animaux... Mais ce n'est vraiment pas le cas de tout le monde!!!

Si tout le monde donne 10, 50 personnes suffisent pour couvrir les frais, alors donnez un peu, même si c'est 2 ou 5, si on s'y met tous, on peut donner les soins a Zia pour qu'elle ait des jours nettement meilleurs!

----------


## Hyacou

> Ah oki, je ne savais pas qu'il fallait des grandes assoc pour porter plainte, je pensais que tout le monde le pouvait si la loi l'indiquait!!
> Et le pseudo ancien maître, on a des preuves écrites que c'était à lui cette louloute (photos ou papiers)
> Enfin, c'est vraiment une pourriture ce soit disant maître  .......
> 
> Je vais envoyer quelque chose pour les soins de cette petite bète, quelle tristesse que de voir le comportement de certaine personne envers un animal...C'est inadmissible, moi je ferais tous pour mes animaux... Mais ce n'est vraiment pas le cas de tout le monde!!!
> 
> Si tout le monde donne 10, 50 personnes suffisent pour couvrir les frais, alors donnez un peu, même si c'est 2 ou 5, si on s'y met tous, on peut donner les soins a Zia pour qu'elle ait des jours nettement meilleurs!


Non tout le monde peut porter plainte,meme "petites" associations...faut il encore avoir le courage de se battre et d'aller loin niveau justice [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## caramou

oui bien sur tout le monde peut porter plainte  comme le dit mumu ,  mais pour aller en justice, ce qui est quand même le but, il faut prendre avocat, et ca coute des sous.. c'est pour ca que je disais que les petites asso ne le font pas forcément et laisse ca aux grosses... nous devons déjà faire appel aux dons pour soigner Zia, c'est pas pour prendre un avocat derrière...

merci Chriss    ::    mais tu sais , ZIa m'a vraiment déchiré le coeur, Béa s'en occupe merveilleusement et donne beaucoup de son temps, normal que moi  je l'aide comme je peux en mobilisant les gens... c'est tout ce que je peux faire pour elle.. et donner un ti chèque aussi ...

----------


## erdeven

D'accord, je suis maintenant plus renseigner, et je comprend vos points de vue, même si je pense (comme tout le monde ici) que ce mec devrait être punni pour ce qu'il a fait subir a Zia  , et payer tout ce qu'on engage pour cette louloute pour la sauver! Mon chèque partira dans les prochains jours, j'attends ma paie

----------


## dogattitude

comme vous le savez, c'est moi qui ai reccueilli zia mardi passé.

Il y a deux ou trois infos fausses concernant les maîtres :

- zia a été chez un vété de seraing qui a bien diagnostiqué la gale mais qui lui a prescrit un traitement totalement inadapté...du coup, ce médoc a aggravé la situation au lieu de l'améliorer...  :Frown: 
- Le maître, qui avait dû laisser la chienne chez son ex car pas moyen de la loger chez sa maman, a appris que zia allait mal et qu'elle restait dans une cours toute la journée...sur ce, il a été la récupérer vite vite et l'a confiée à un ami qui avait décidé de l'adopter. Ce dernier a dû se rendre compte que les frais pour la soigner seraient trop important...il l'a donc ramené mardi à 22h à Thomas sans explications !
- Thomas m'a demandé de la garder pour la nuit et ne sachant pas quoi faire, m'a parlé de la déposer à la spa ( pensant qu'ils aideraient la miss)...vu son état, je lui ai expliqué que zia serait piquée d'office et que j'allais la garder le temps de trouver une solution pour elle ou le temps de la soigner.
- Le lendemain, nous sommes allé chez un dermato pour avoir un traitement adapté.
- Thomas n'a pas réalisé a gravité de l'état de zia et c'est vrai qu'il a tardé à nous faire parvenir les antibiotiques...il a pensé que le shampooing et l'antibactérien suffirait le temps qu'il revienne de france...il a réalisé son erreur en voyant la chienne dimanche soir  :Frown: ...
- il faut savoir que ce jeune homme a de gros problèmes financiers et qu'il n'a jamais hésité à donner l'argent nécessaire pour zia (200 euros en 3 jours pour quelqu'un qui en touche 380 par mois)...il va lui aussi nous donner de l'argent pour le traitement, ainsi que sa famille.

Certe il a fait de grosses erreurs de jugement, mais il n'est pas le monstre que vous décrivez...juste insouciant, pas cruel.

----------


## Kiaime

Y a pas une avocate avocat qui passerai par la !!??!
Qui ferai ca gratuitement ......
Je sais je réve 
[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/eyebrows.gif[/img]

C' que je sais  si tu veux plaider en justice faut tjrs bien un avocat !Et le régler financiérement !
Et ce que je sais encore c'est que tu peux bénéficier d'aide jurictionnelle si ton salaire est de tel a tel euros par an
Et ce que je sais c'est qu il n'y a pas beaucoup de gens capable de donner de l'argent( somme importante) !Autrement je pense que des histoires de maltraitance il y en aurrai beaucoup pluS jugé  par la justice!
Parce qu'avec des preuves comme le cas de Zia , je suis sur que   le pseudo maitre serrai jugé !
Mais maintenant c'est sur qu'on peut pas faire appel a des dons pour zia et des dons pour un avocat !
A mois qu'une bonne ame passe par la est régle les frais d'avocats et ca ;;;;;;

A part des dons pour soigner zia !c'est déja trés important alors venez venez par ici  et signez un ti chéque ,  un moyen un gros ce que vous pouvez !

Elle va guérir , on n'y croit , c'est pas possible autrement ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/f_yes.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/f_yes.gif[/img]

----------


## caramou

je ne savais pas qu'il allait donner de l'argent lui aussi, tu ne nous l'avais pas dit...  mais peut importe, l'insouciance, je trouve que Zia la paye cher....

----------


## erdeven

> comme vous le savez, c'est moi qui ai reccueilli zia mardi passé.
> 
> Il y a deux ou trois infos fausses concernant les maîtres :
> 
> - zia a été chez un vété de seraing qui a bien diagnostiqué la gale mais qui lui a prescrit un traitement totalement inadapté...du coup, ce médoc a aggravé la situation au lieu de l'améliorer... 
> - Le maître, qui avait dû laisser la chienne chez son ex car pas moyen de la loger chez sa maman, a appris que zia allait mal et qu'elle restait dans une cours toute la journée...sur ce, il a été la récupérer vite vite et l'a confiée à un ami qui avait décidé de l'adopter. Ce dernier a dû se rendre compte que les frais pour la soigner seraient trop important...il l'a donc ramené mardi à 22h à Thomas sans explications !
> - Thomas m'a demandé de la garder pour la nuit et ne sachant pas quoi faire, m'a parlé de la déposer à la spa ( pensant qu'ils aideraient la miss)...vu son état, je lui ai expliqué que zia serait piquée d'office et que j'allais la garder le temps de trouver une solution pour elle ou le temps de la soigner.
> - Le lendemain, nous sommes allé chez un dermato pour avoir un traitement adapté.
> - Thomas n'a pas réalisé a gravité de l'état de zia et c'est vrai qu'il a tardé à nous faire parvenir les antibiotiques...il a pensé que le shampooing et l'antibactérien suffirait le temps qu'il revienne de france...il a réalisé son erreur en voyant la chienne dimanche soir ...
> ...


D'accord, je m'excuse de ce que j'ai dit alors (d'ailleurs si on peut retirer)   car on ne savait pas tout! Ceux a poursuivre n'est pas le maitre la preuve, comme le dit dogatittude, il a fait une erreur de jugement "c'est tout", ca peut arriver, quand on s'y connais pas en chien, de ne pas savoir ce qu'il a et de ne pas comprendre la gravité de l'état! S'il s'engage avec "nous" dans les frais véto, pas la peine, je pense, de lui faire porter le chapeau encore plus, je pense qu'il doit assez s'en vouloir!! Ceux a "condamner" c'est le véto qui a donc aggravé le cas avec un traitement inadapté   et aussi l'ex qui ne s'en occupait apparement pas  ! 
Il a quand même voulu aider sa chienne, et ne s'y connaissant pas ne s'est pas rendu compte de l'état! voila

Je pense qu'il a eu quand même le "bon reflex" de se tourner vers quelqu'un pour qu'on puisse l'aider, donc pour moi, pas condamnable, il a des torts, certes, insouciant, certe peut être, mais l'erreur est humaine aussi!!!

Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'argent, enfin peu d'argent par mois et mettre pratiquement tout dans les frais véto pour Zia, je pense qu'il a bien envie de sauver cette louloute!!

DONC MOI JE M'EXCUSE SINCEREMENT DE CE QUE J'AI PU MARQUE 

Arrêtons donc de chercher des "avocats", écrire sur la justice et tout (comme j'ai pu donc le faire) des personnes s'en occupent, et dès qu'ils auront des nouvelles, je pense qu'ils nous en feront part! 
Et pensons seulement et uniquement a Zia, et aux dons qu'on doit récolter pour elle! Ouvrez donc votre porte monnaie, il y a bien un petit quelque chose pour elle

----------


## Kiaime

C'est clair que l ' insouciance fait toujours des gros  dégats !

Ne pas se soucier de l'état de sa propre chienne!De le placer chez quelqu'un de pas recommandable !De la faire adopter par  une personne qui lache la chienne de nouveau !Puis aprés  que son propre maitre veut la larguer dans une spa!

C est vraiment de l'insousiance juqu'au bout !?!
Et en plus tarder  a lui donner les médicaments qu'il lui fallait vraiment!
Totalement si c'est de l'insouciance  , je ne sais plus 

Son maitre a été indifférent au bien etre de sa chienne !
Moi m'en fiche de savoir combien il gagne par mois et tralala !Il n'y a pas avoir beaucoup d'argent pour aimer sa chienne !
Fallait pas prendre un chien si il avait pas d'hébergement  a fournir a Zia, il fallait pas prendre un chien si on est   pas capable d'assurer son bien etre  !Faut réfléchir mince alors !!
Alors le cas de dire que c'est  de l insouciance , oui!!Et avec le contraire du bien etre 
Tout ce qu'un loulou n'as pas besoin !
Voici le résultat avec Zia

----------


## caramou

oui évitons de déraper avec le post, car l'important  est la récolte des fonds pour sauver Zia    ::  

mais je suis d'accord avec vous deux, mais dans un sens un peu plus avec Kiaime, excuses moi Ederven...  
ce n'est pas toujours facile de tout savoir du début à la fin..
Dogatittude a amené la chienne à Béa, un post avait déjà été fait pour elle, des choses ont pu être déformées, peu importe, .... le maitre a été insoucient , très insoucient à mon gout, et maintenant nous devons réparer ses bêtise...

alors pensez à Zia, aidez nous à la soigner   :|

----------


## Flo13

S'il vous plait, on arrête la polémique sur ce post qui doit rester un APPEL AUX DONS.
(ceux qui veulent peuvent ouvrir un autre post dans une autre rubrique pour discuter de la responsabilité de chacun dans cette affaire).
Mon chèque est parti ce matin.

----------


## mely3969

Comment va telle ? a ton des nouvelles?

----------


## erdeven

> oui évitons de déraper avec le post, car l'important est la récolte des fonds pour sauver Zia [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]
> 
> mais je suis d'accord avec vous deux, mais dans un sens un peu plus avec Kiaime, excuses moi Ederven... 
> ce n'est pas toujours facile de tout savoir du début à la fin..
> Dogatittude a amené la chienne à Béa, un post avait déjà été fait pour elle, des choses ont pu être déformées, peu importe, .... le maitre a été insoucient , très insoucient à mon gout, et maintenant nous devons réparer ses bêtise...
> 
> alors pensez à Zia, aidez nous à la soigner [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_neu.gif[/img]


Je ne vais pas non plus dire que le maître est cool, qui doit reprendre des animaux, juste qu'on ne savait pas toute l'histoire, moi je pensais qu'il ne voulait pas aider au frais véto!!
Mais je suis aussi d'accord avec Kiaime (pas besoin de t'excuser, tout le monde a le droit à son point de vue, et fort heureusement lol)!
par contre avant de prendre un animal, et surtout un chien qui demande beaucoup de soins( par rapport a un rongeur par ex), il faut ABSOLUMENT se renseigner chez un véto et des spécialistes, savoir quelles maladies existes, les gestes à avoir, etc, et aussi et SURTOUT CALCULER LES FRAIS ENVIRON, on ne prend pas en charge une bête sachant qu'on a pas ou peu de ressourses, sachant qu'on ne pourra de toute facon pas le soigner correctement, il faut aussi AVOIR UN MINIMUM UN SENS DE RESPONSABILITE!!

Voila, ce que j'ai a dire, mais je reste sur ma position que comme il s'engage dnas les frais véto, il n'est pas condamnable


MAIS L'IMPORTANT C'EST ZIA!!!!! LES DONS, MAIS AUSSI DES NOUVELLES, SAVOIR COMMENT ELLE VA CETTE LOULOUTE!!! Comment ça se passe pour la louloute en ce moment?

----------


## Kiaime

Pour ma part je ne polémique aucunement ,je voye l'état de santé trés inquiétante de Zia !Elle a mal trés mal et avec ca  un manque d'amour et de bien etre !En tous cas j'espére qu'elle aura des parents maitres sérieux quand sa chance viendra 

Et faut beaucoup d'argent pour la soigner  !
Et les gens ont le droit de comprendre sa véritable histoire , histoire de se projeter !
De se mettre a la place de cette chienne ! 
Pas par pitié , seulement par connaissance de sa véritable histoire pour plus jamais que ca lui arrive !

Alors un geste , un chéque , un virement pour Zia [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/pompomgi.gif[/img]

----------


## erdeven

J'ai fais un post sur le site Nos Petits Compagnons, j'espère que ça aidera

----------


## caramou

voici les dernières nouvelles et elles sont bonnes   :kao1: 

c'est Naty qui s'occupe de Zia avec Béa qui nous les donne 


"Voici quelques BONNES nouvelles de Zia ce matin.

Je suis allée à la clinique ce matin pour aider Béa et son véto aux soins de Zia.( Va falloir le faire à sa sortie donc autant s'y mettre tout de suite).

En arrivant, j'ai eu une surprise  . Béa lavait conciensieusemant sa cage et Zia était DEBOUT balançant la queue  à ses cotés.

Le véto voulait tenter de faire les soins sans anéthésie (trop d'anésthésie c'est pas très bon).
Allez hop on tente si ca va pas on fera l'anesthésie.

On enlève les pansements. Aîe !!!
C'est une hyper courageuse ZIA, elle a pleurée bien sur mais nous avons fait tous ses soins !!!
C'est ahurrissant, ses plaies sont déjà beaucoup plus belles en une journée.
Durant les soins, elle se blotissait contre nous  .

Le véto lui a remis un bandage mais en principe à partir de demain, on laisse les plaies à l'air pour que tout sèche mieux.( Avec collerette).
Son visage, n'étant pas bandé, cicatrise bien.

Elle mange  . Elle a très faim."

Ce sont de super bonnes nouvelles !!!!
Il faut continuer pour elle   :kao2:

----------


## Flo13

Merci Caramou, c'est un vrai soulagement de savoir ça.

----------


## erdeven

Ah ça ce sont de bonnes nouvelles!!!!!

Et est-ce qu'elle va être placé en FA ou pas (a sa sortie)?? Si ça peut aussi aider, j'ai un bon pour un sac de croquettes junior eu******* (un truc dans ce genre), donc si ca peut aider, je peux l'envoyer???

----------


## Kiaime

Ouf!!!! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/dewey.gif[/img]  son corps réagis bien ! C'est une chance ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/face80.gif[/img]

Faut pas qu'elle prenne froid la loupiote !

Durant les soins, elle se blotissait contre nous  .


Bah vous  voyez elle recherche la protection pour se sentir bien !
Elle en avait tellement besoin ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Bisous15.gif[/img]
Et pour que ca continue ;

Un petit peu , beaucoup passionnément , a la folie un ti chéchéque  ou un virement !


[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/pompomgi.gif[/img]

----------


## Kiaime

CANI-NURSING
Béatrice PARNOT-LEGIER
1095, quai aux Fleurs
59240 Dunkerque
FRANCE


ou 

Pour les virements :

Code banque = 30002
Code guichet = 07732
Numéro de compte = 0000070419E
Clé RIB = 48
Domiciliation = Malo-les-Bains

IBAN (pour l'international) =
FR09 3000 2077 3200 0007 0419 E48
BIC = CRLYFRPP

----------


## sylke

c super merci bcp pour ses bonnes nouvelles [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img]

----------


## breton67

est il possible d envoyer un petit billet :liquide,?

----------


## vidau fabienne

j ai le coeur plus léger pour zia    :merci:  :merci:  encore tres gros trop gros pour elzade   dite zaza   '( pauvres louloutes 2 victimes de manques de soins  des proprios et  d incompetence  du  1 er veto en plus pour zaza )mais quelle bonne nouvelle de l amour pour zia !! je crois que comme mambo elle  sait que ce qu on lui fait va la guerir !! est ce que comme pour zaza il faut aussi etre suspendues a des resultats d analyses pour d eventuels germes  ou pour elle ce danger est ecarté !vivement que les plaies  cicatrisent vite !! il y avait eu un post pour 2 loulous ( dont un reste a adopter   ::   ) avec une gale  les pauvres ils etaient bien abimés aussi mais zia  c etait vraiment tres tres impressionnant !!!c est clair la louloute va falloir mettre un manteau  dés que ca sera cicatricé et ca c est pas gagné  :lol2:  selon les loulous mais vu ce qu elle supporte je crois que la miss va vite comprendre ce qui est bon ou mauvais !!!   :merci:  a toutes !! nerveusement  et moralement ca a du etre dur !! pour les filles autour de  elzade / ZAZA  c est tres tres dur  le moral apres 3 interventions en 8 jours et maintenant l attente des resultats c est     ::  
zia je suis rassurée merci de te battre comme une lionne on t a fait confiance !!  :merci:

----------


## Kiaime

Surement que c'est possible , mais c'est peut etre risqué !On sait pas si ton argent va pas etre volé !
En tous cas c'est bien gentil ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## galguette

> est il possible d envoyer un petit billet :liquide,?


une petite astuce pour envoyer des petits billets : les mettre dans du papier alu !!

----------


## caramou

je vous apporte ce matin de très très bonnes nouvelles, vous allez être contente !

*Ce matin, nous avons tenté de faire les soins de ZIA sans l'anesthésier...* 

Ca s'est relativement bien passé : *ZIA* est courageuse, même si elle a mal, elle se plaint, gémit mais supporte et attend patiemment... 

Nous avons donc réussi à enlever ses pansements, à faire ses soins et à remettre des pansements propres sans devoir l'anesthésier. Demain, ce sera peut-être différent car nous avons du tout remettre à vif et si les pansements sont trop collés demain, il faudra peut-être faire une anesthésie-flash... On verra bien... 

Voilà *ZIA*, ce matin, dans sa cage :







Elle avait arraché son cathéter et un peu de ses pansements aux pattes avant aussi... 

Et voici ses soins, avec Naty en infirmière de choc !!! 

















La Miss avait l'air d'avoir faim... Comme elle n'a plus de perfusion (pour l'instant), je lui ai proposé 2 steaks hachés ce midi qu'elle s'est empressée d'avaler et ce soir, avant de quitter la clinique, je lui ai préparé des croquettes mélangées à de l'A/D (boîte appétente et réhydratante) qu'elle a bien mangé aussi. Elle boit bien.



Cet AP, je l'ai promenée sur quelques mètres, dehors et elle a fait pipi et caca !!! 

Ca, c'est TRES important qu'elle urine normalement car jusqu'à présent, elle n'avait pas fait pipi et en cas de déshydratation intense (comme pour les grand brûlés), il arrive qu'on ait un blocage des reins. C'est donc un point important à surveiller !!

----------


## caramou

et deuxième bonne nouvelle :

Béa a eu la Fondation Bardot au téléphone, ce soir : "ils prennent en charge les frais vétérinaires pour *ZIA* !!!!!!!!!!!!! Ils ont reçu d'innombrables messages la concernant et ont donc réagi au plus vite !!!!!!!!!!!!! Bon. J'ai chiffré un devis pour eux, ce soir, et en fait, nous serons plus proches des 700 euros que des 500...  Donc, les dons seront bienvenus pour le complément...  "

Zia a un petit ange là haut qui veille sur elle

----------


## breton67

ces images déchirent le coeur , il n y a pas de mots pour exprimer !!!!!!!!des progres du coté des reins , il est vrai que c est vital pour vous comme pour nous tous pour y croire !m n cheque partira lundi   je viens de lire pour la fondation bb  madame bardot je vous l avais ecris mais je le répete vous etes une grande dame

----------


## vidau fabienne

eh bonjour la miss t es bien jolie dans ta tenue jaune et bleue et on voit bien sur les photos que  ta peau est moins abimée pour les pipis c est clair que c est tres rassurants aussi !j en sais quelque chose ( ma maman est partie  d une septicemie sans avoir pu faire pipi malgre les traitements et la sonde ) lorsque les reins ne veulent plus rien savoir c est pas bon humains ou loulous c est pareil ) pour la reactivité de la fondation BB  genial ! ca va vous permettre de souffler et de ne pas  etre la a attendre ! caramou pour  ce dont je t ai parlé  je pense que ca faut le coup de tenter aussi !! il n y aura jamais trop si par hasard ! on avait un 2 eme coup de pouce !!je vous embrasse toutes et vous souhaite une bien meilleure  journée meme s il fait froid et moins soleil zia et ses progres et son courage vous donnera la peche   :bisous2:  bises   :bisous2:  zia tu es une courageuse fifille tu  meritais bien ce coup de coeur meme si on aurait prefere ne jamais avoir a te le prouver   :bisous2:

----------

svp , essayez de laisser ce post le plus clair possible avec seuelement les nouvelles de Zia , on ne s'y retrouve plus maintenant pffffffffff

sur le forum de alerte à malibull , une jeune preparatrice en pharmacie se propose de fournir medicaments etc .... si ça peut aider , il faut lui donner le nom et les posologies 

qui peut elle contacter pour vous aider ? un tel en MP svp ?

----------


## caramou

merci Betel33 c'est super ! j'ai envoyé un mess à Béa pour savoir pour les médocs, et je reviens vers toi.. sinon peux tu me donner ses coordonnées, dans ce cas, je la contacterai dès que je saurais

----------


## vidau fabienne

cheque posté bisous   :bisous2:

----------


## Chris 47

Chèque posté ce matin    :Embarrassment: k: 

vivement qu'elle n'ait plus ce regard de souffrances    ::  

Mais ça va bien mieux hein, ça se voit et elle mange et fait ses besoins donc    ::  

*Merci* à toutes celles qui soignent et accompagnent *Zia*   :amour:   ::

----------


## noonook

Je suis heureuse de voir que la Fondation Bardot aide cette petite puce !  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img]

J'avais relayé l'appel aux dons, faut-il encore envoyer de l'argent ?  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein36_g.gif[/img]

----------

> merci Betel33 c'est super ! j'ai envoyé un mess à Béa pour savoir pour les médocs, et je reviens vers toi.. sinon peux tu me donner ses coordonnées, dans ce cas, je la contacterai dès que je saurais



dès que j'ai les coordonnées tel je te donne

----------


## Kiaime

Trés bonnes news ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

Et les dons sont tjrs bienvenue et c'est par ici   :

Pour les virements :

Code banque = 30002
Code guichet = 07732
Numéro de compte = 0000070419E
Clé RIB = 48
Domiciliation = Malo-les-Bains

IBAN (pour l'international) =
FR09 3000 2077 3200 0007 0419 E48
BIC = CRLYFRPP




Pour les chéques ou petits billets :

CANI-NURSING
Béatrice PARNOT-LEGIER
1095, quai aux Fleurs
59240 Dunkerque
FRANCE


Pour Zia  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/pompomgi.gif[/img]

----------


## Valeriane

[justify:1a9qll1u]


> zia a été chez un vété de seraing qui a bien
> diagnostiqué la gale mais qui lui a prescrit un traitement totalement
> inadapté...du coup, ce médoc a aggravé la situation au lieu de
> l&#39;améliorer...





> pauvres
> louloutes 2 victimes de manques de soins des proprios et d incompetence
> du 1 er veto en plus pour zaza )





> une jeune preparatrice en pharmacie se propose de fournir medicaments etc .... si ça peut aider , il faut lui donner le nom et les posologies


Bonjour

Je me permets une petite intervention.
Il est possible que le vétérinaire ait manqué de discernement quant au traitement qu&#39;il a prescrit, mais d&#39;autres causes ont pu plonger Zia dans cet état.
La puce a, par exemple, pu souffrir d&#39;une réaction médicamenteuse de type toxidermie. Je citerai les syndromes de Lyell et de Stevens-Johnson, qui affectent plutôt l&#39;homme, mais parfois l&#39;animal (dans le cas d&#39;un érythème polymorphe), et qui sont des maladies graves de la peau (parfois létales) provoquées justement par un médicament. Et il n&#39;est malheureusement pas possible de prévoir une telle réaction.
Peut-être également est-elle immunodéficitaire.
Une recherche sérologique ainsi qu&#39;une recherche d&#39;allergènes (pour éviter tout risque d&#39;anaphylaxie) pourraient se révéler judicieuses  (mais j&#39;imagine que cela a déjà été fait).
Mieux vaut donc rester prudent et réservé jusqu&#39;à son rétablissement complet et avéré.

En tout cas, bravo pour la prise en charge de la petite et les soins qui lui sont prodigués.

Cordialement,
Valeriane[/justify:1a9qll1u]

----------


## Kiaime

_Merci pour ton intervention Valériane !_ [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## Valeriane

[justify:rfekhs8y]


> Envoyé par vidau fabienne
> 
> pauvres louloutes 2 victimes de manques de soins des proprios et d incompetence
> du 1 er veto en plus pour zaza )


J&#39;ose une rapide digression.
Je ne connaissais pas le cas d&#39;Elzade. Je viens de parcourir son post.
La véto qui l&#39;a vue mérite effectivement d&#39;être radiée ! C&#39;est scandaleux !
Malheureusement, combien sont-ils à exercer ce métier par profit et non par amour des bêtes ?

Néanmoins, cela ne semble pas avoir été la même mésaventure pour Zia.

Cordialement,
Valeriane[/justify:rfekhs8y]

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui zia dans son malheur a eu la chance d etre assez vite prise en main des que son cas a ete connu zaza elle est arrivée  bien abimé et elle est tombé sur le mauvais veto !! heureusement doud s est inquiete tres vite de son etat      :bisous2:  bisous a petite zia  encore un journée et un pas de plus vers le mieux j espere tout les jours un petit progres   :bisous2:

----------


## SMARTIES76

euh dites donc ce n'est pas un salon de thé, vu le nombre de pages que ce post fait déjà il serait peut être bon de s'en tenir aux info importantes   ::

----------


## Kiaime

Et les infos sont qu'il faut donner encore  des sous sous [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]
Béa a eu la Fondation Bardot au téléphone, ce soir : "ils prennent en charge les frais vétérinaires pour *ZIA*
!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ils ont reçu d'innombrables messages la concernant et ont
donc réagi au plus vite !!!!!!!!!!!!! Bon. J'ai chiffré un devis pour
eux, ce soir, et en fait, nous serons plus proches des 700 euros que
des 500...  Donc, les dons seront bienvenus pour le complément...  "

Alors adressez vos dons a 
CANI-NURSING
Béatrice PARNOT-LEGIER
1095, quai aux Fleurs
59240 Dunkerque
FRANCE


ou 

Pour les virements :

Code banque = 30002
Code guichet = 07732
Numéro de compte = 0000070419E
Clé RIB = 48
Domiciliation = Malo-les-Bains

IBAN (pour l'international) =
FR09 3000 2077 3200 0007 0419 E48
BIC = CRLYFRPP

Pour Zia

----------


## la tribu du marais

*De Béa sur cani-nursing :

Elle est de nouveau gaie, sauf quand on lui fait ses injections de morphine... Evidemment, après, elle est "shootée" (c'est le but, afin qu'elle ne souffre pas trop, après chaque changement de pansements et soins)... Là, elle est "dans le gaz" et elle dort un bon moment...

Sinon, on la promène dehors maintenant : c'est une chienne TRES propre qui ne fait pas ses besoins dans la cage mais uniquement dehors. Elle réclame des câlins mais c'est un peu difficile de la grattouiller sans lui faire de mal car elle est plein de plaies et ce croûtes, alors il faut chercher l'endroit où la grattouiller sans lui faire de mal !!

Toujours à la clinique. Plus de perfusions. Elle boit en mange normalement.  Enfin elle dévore même (surtout le steak haché dans lequel je mets son médicament = Interceptor)...  

Cet après midi, nous avons fait ses soins, avec mon véto et Naty. Toujours TRES courageuse, la puce !! Mon véto n'en revient pas tellement elle est gentille !!  Parfois, quand on doit arracher des croûtes ou faire saigner pour "raviver" les plaies, elle retrousse les babines mais juste histoire de dire, tu me fais mal mais je sais que ce n'est pas de ta faute. On dirait qu'elle comprend qu'on la soigne et que même si on lui fait mal, "c'est pour son bien"... 

Ce matin, malgré le fait qu'elle est contagieuse et qu'elle doit rester à l'isolation (afin de ne pas contaminer toute la clinique et les autres chiens et chats), je suis restée avec elle un long moment, pour lui faire des câlins...  :bisous3:  : Il est évident qu'elle adooore ça et que ça lui manque... Tant pis pour la contamination (moi, je sais que je n'attrape pas grand-chose, ni les puces, ni la teigne, ni la gale) alors... grattouilles et câlinous à volonté !! 

Elle se frottait contre moi de bonheur et posait sa tête contre ma jambe, en poussant de gros soupirs... Vivement qu'elle ne soit plus contagieuse et que je puisse la câliner à souhait !!!*

----------


## vidau fabienne

:merci:  pour les nouvelles !! un   :bisous2:  sur le nez

----------


## Valeriane

Bonsoir

Je me suis finalement inscrite sur le forum Cani-Nursing pour faire part à Béatrice de mon post mis sur Rescue Poitou-Charente.
Elle m'a demandé de vous transmettre ses réponses. Elles sont indiquées en gras.

Cordialement,
Valeriane




> Envoyé par Valeriane
> 
> Bonjour
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il transmettre à Astor car je ne suis pas inscrite sur le forum Cani-Nursing ?
> J'imagine que de nombreuses pistes ont été étudiées avec le vétérinaire, mais je vais tout de même me risquer à répéter ce qui a peut-être déjà été dit ou pensé (ça ne coûte rien, après tout).
> Si la pitchounette a bien souffert de la gale, n'aurait-elle pas évolué en autre chose ? Ou ne s'agirait-il pas d'un autre type de dermatose ?
> *Oui, c'est bien une dermatose !!*
> 
> ...

----------


## erdeven

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles!! Comme quoi la vie donne une chance à ceux qui le mérite quand ils sont presque "condamnés"...Au début, le véto parlait de prendre peut être une décision, l'euthanasie....Mais voila, le destin de ZIA n'est pas de s'endormir comme ça sur une table de véto....Avec tous les soins et le courage aussi des personnes qui s'en occupent (car ça ne doit pas être facile), ZIA a retrouvé une confiance à l'homme (peut être ne l'a-t-elle jamais perdue malgré les souffrances affligées)

Merci en tout cas d'avoir fait tout pour cette chienne qui es t en bonne voie de guérison

----------


## vidau fabienne

bonjour alors deficience immunitaire ca pourrait etre lié a quoi !! thyroide , lupus  , cushing  ! j y comprends rien mais ca peut se soigner ou non 
 bises a la puce bonne journée 
 :lol2:  les soins   ::

----------


## Valeriane

[justify:1pnyw1s2]Bonjour

Si je ne me trompe pas, l&#39;immunodéficience ne se guérit pas si elle est congénitale, c&#39;est-à-dire lorsque la personne ou l&#39;animal en sont atteints dès la naissance (pensez, par exemple, aux enfants-bulles qui vivent en milieu totalement stérile; ou aux enfants "positifs").
Dans le cas d&#39;une immunodéficience acquise, c&#39;est-à-dire suite à une infection par un agent pathogène (comme dans le cas du trop tristement célèbre VIH) ou suite à une intoxication (par la prise de médicaments ou de drogues, par exemple), il me semble que c&#39;est la même chose.
Et malheureusement, un sujet immunodéprimé (donc dont les défenses immunitaires sont affaiblies) reste fragile. Un simple rhume peut entraîner de graves complications (c&#39;est ce qu&#39;on appelle les maladies opportunistes).
Pour savoir si Zia est dans cette situation, il faudrait envisager une recherche en immunologie.
Et ce dont il faut prendre conscience, c&#39;est que si une immunodépression est révélée, il faudra la surveiller de près durant le reste de sa vie.
Je préfère le préciser afin que les éventuels adoptants sachent bien dans quoi ils devront s&#39;engager (par rapport aux frais, à la cohabitation avec les autres animaux de la maison s&#39;il y en a...).
Néanmoins, pour le moment, la vétérinaire de Béatrice s&#39;interroge sur cette possibilité. Rien n&#39;est encore avéré.
Attendons d&#39;en savoir plus et ne prévoyons pas le pire immédiatement.

Cordialement,
Valeriane[/justify:1pnyw1s2]

----------


## Kiaime

Dans tout les cas     une gale  non soignée +pemphigus(maladies bulleuses et auto-immunes de la peau et des muqueuses.) =  le cas de zia

----------


## love-t

La pauvre    ::  

Il faut encore combien pour les soins ?
Je vais voir si je peux envoyer un petit quelque chose mais ce serait en liquide   :?

----------


## caramou

oui apparemment la miss va bien, on attend d'autres nouvelles de Béa..
j'étais en déplacement pas pu vous mettre des nouvelles fraiches; mais Béa va arriver..   ::  
oui on peut continuer à donner, ses soins coutent cher, ...
merci merci du fond du coeur pour elle..    ::

----------


## ASTOR

> svp , essayez de laisser ce post le plus clair possible avec seuelement les nouvelles de Zia , on ne s'y retrouve plus maintenant pffffffffff
> 
> sur le forum de alerte à malibull , une jeune preparatrice en pharmacie se propose de fournir medicaments etc .... si ça peut aider , il faut lui donner le nom et les posologies 
> 
> qui peut elle contacter pour vous aider ? un tel en MP svp ?


Merci à cette préparatrice en pharmacie !!!    ::  

Pour l'instnant, nous ne faisons que des traitement injectables (par piqûres) et son médicament à long terme (celui qui coûte très cher) est l'Interceptor en comprimés, délivrable uniquement chez les vétérinaires. Je peux essayer de lui transmettre la notice mais je pense que le brevet est détenu par les labos vétos uniquement...    ::

----------


## caramou

voici les dernières nouvelles de ZIa, toutes fraiches et .... excellentes !!!! regardez un peu sa peau comme elle cicatrise bien !

Nous voilà repartis pour les soins, en ce 4ème jour où ZIA est en clinique...  

Là, c'est quand j'arrive, le matin et que je la trouve à moitié endormie, dans sa cage :


Ensuite, je l'emmène se promener et faire ses besoins... Au retour, elle est bien plus gaie et elle bat de la queue !! 


La peau est déjà plus saine et des croûtes commencent à se former...  


On enlève tous les pansements...








Son cou est gonflé d'oedème, tout comme ses pattes...


Mon vétérinaire décide de ne plus mettre de pansements mais de laisser la peau à l'air libre. Pour cela, il faut que ZIA porte une collerette afin de ne pas se lécher...  






BOUH HOU HOU... J'aime pas ça !!!!!!!!!!  semble-t-elle dire...

Ben non, aucun chien n'aime ça mais il le faut ZIA... C'est un passage obligé vers un avenir meilleur... Mais comment lui expliquer ??  Et déjà, en 4 jours, il y a de superbes résultats !!

----------


## ASTOR

> [justify:2p9c0pn9]Bonjour
> 
> Je me permets une petite intervention.
> Il est possible que le vétérinaire ait manqué de discernement quant au traitement qu&#39;il a prescrit, mais d&#39;autres causes ont pu plonger Zia dans cet état.
> La puce a, par exemple, pu souffrir d&#39;une réaction médicamenteuse de type toxidermie. Je citerai les syndromes de Lyell et de Stevens-Johnson, qui affectent plutôt l&#39;homme, mais parfois l&#39;animal (dans le cas d&#39;un érythème polymorphe), et qui sont des maladies graves de la peau (parfois létales) provoquées justement par un médicament. Et il n&#39;est malheureusement pas possible de prévoir une telle réaction.
> Peut-être également est-elle immunodéficitaire.
> Une recherche sérologique ainsi qu&#39;une recherche d&#39;allergènes (pour éviter tout risque d&#39;anaphylaxie) pourraient se révéler judicieuses  (mais j&#39;imagine que cela a déjà été fait).
> Mieux vaut donc rester prudent et réservé jusqu&#39;à son rétablissement complet et avéré.
> 
> ...


Oui Valériane. Il est quasi certain que ZIA souffre d'immuno-déficience pour réagir aussi gravement à une "simple" gale... J'ai déjà traité plusieurs chiens "galeux" mais jamais dans un tel état !!   :non: 

Elle restera donc "fragile" et risquera d'attraper plus facilement qu'un autre chien, tout les virus qui passent à sa portée. Il faudra qu'elle soit bien vaccinée et surveillée. La recherche allergènes-T4 pourra être envisagée ultérieurement.

----------


## caramou

bon j'ai fait un loupé dans les photos 

les voici à la suite...


http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/9117/zia10.jpg
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/8057/zia11.jpg
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/3077/zia12.jpg
http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/4742/zia13.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/161/zia14.jpg
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/171/zia15.jpg
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/7447/zia16.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/3576/zia17.jpg

----------


## caramou



----------


## mimie et loute

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles et ces photos qui font "plaisir" à voir. Elle a quand même l'air de moins souffrir et j'espère que c'est le cas. J'imagine qu'elle est toujours sous morphine. Ses plaies sont bien plus belles et nettes et c'est impressionnant comme ça à l'air de cicatriser bien et vite.

Elle est superbe en plus avec sa collerette rouge  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]  .

Plein plein de calins à la belle  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img]

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah ben entre la collerette bleue de cyrus et la rouge de zia on fait dans le tres coloré chez les vetos !bises louloute  le matin ca a l air dur dur d ouvrir les petits noeils !reste un peu le dos bien rouge mais le reste c est bien propre  tu vas etre jolie bientot la puce !!

----------

> Envoyé par betel33
> 
> svp , essayez de laisser ce post le plus clair possible avec seuelement les nouvelles de Zia , on ne s'y retrouve plus maintenant pffffffffff
> 
> sur le forum de alerte à malibull , une jeune preparatrice en pharmacie se propose de fournir medicaments etc .... si ça peut aider , il faut lui donner le nom et les posologies 
> 
> qui peut elle contacter pour vous aider ? un tel en MP svp ? 
> 
> 
> ...



je te donne en MP les coordonnées de le jeune  femme preparatrice en pharmacie , vois avec elle vos besoins , elle peut peut etre vous fornir des choses pour Zia ,elle a accès au moins à des tarifs interessants ;-)

contente de voir que la louloutte va un peu mieux

----------


## MARTINE83

mon dieu je fais passer sur facebook courage a vous tous

----------


## MARTINE83

mon dieu je fais passer sur facebook courage a vous tous bisou a la petite

----------


## MARTINE83

mon dieu je fais passer sur facebook courage a vous tous bisou a la petite

----------


## MARTINE83

desolee mon pc a bueugue

----------


## Anelee

diffusé sur sos chiens de race

----------


## Daïko

COURAGE ZIA, on te suit de près en prenant des nouvelles de toi via ce post.
Notre association LES TOUTOUS DE LA 2ème CHANCE s'unie à toi et participera financièrement on à tes soins en te faisant un petit don (car notre budget assoc est très très serré...) pour que tu puisses aller de mieux en mieux.

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour la puce nos pensées  les plus fortes   :bisous2:

----------


## caramou

oui un grand merci pour ZIa    la miss va bien, se remet peu à peu... Béa va nous donner de nouvelles photos ce soir et de plus amples nouvelles, vous en saurez donc plus ce soir  

de plus, elle va faire le récapitulatif de tous les dons qu'elle a recu afin de vous remercier tous...

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci merci contente d avoir 5 mn avant de partir au taf des nouvelles de la puce  a ce soir pour les nouvelles   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :merci:

----------


## caramou

chose promise chose due, des nouvelles de Zia, comme vous ne l'avez jamais vue !!!

Aujourd'hui à 21:26

.La petiote va BEAUCOUP MIEUX !!!  

Presque plus de plaies, des petites croûtes se forment partout... Elle se secoue car ça doit la démanger mais, moralement, elle est bien mieux !!  

Promenade avec Naty :











Une petite vidéo pour vous montrer comme elle est gaie et combien elle apprécie ses sorties !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hDah8xZC4U

Elle commence à en avoir assez d'être enfermé dans son chenil...  Ce matin, elle arraché en petits morceaux ses alèzes et a renversé "de colère" sa gamelle d'eau et ses croquettes - 3 FOIS DE SUITE - !!!  

Mais il faut qu'elle patiente encore un peu avant de pouvoir aller en FA chez Naty... Normalement, on continue les soins jusque mercredi matin et l'après-midi, elle devrait pouvoir rejoindre Naty et sa famille !!!

----------


## Meylikki

Mince le résultat est impressionnant en si peu de temps! Bravo

----------


## gnafron2004

c'est super bon signe qu'elle s'exite comme ça ! c'est qu'elle a retrouvé sa joie de vivre ! 
effectivement, sacré beau boulot, sa peau va manifestement nettement mieux. 
 :merci:

----------


## caramou

ouai comme quoi le manque de soins.... elle a eut beaucoup de chance dans son malheur, car elle était pas loin de la mort...
mais c'est vrai que c'est impressionnant, ca ne fait que 6 jours  qu'elle est soignée!!! incroyable !

----------


## Anelee

que ça fait plaisir de la voir comme ça!!!!! Bravo à toutes les personnes qui prennent soin d'elle et qui l'aident à se battre!!   ::   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Flo13

C'est vrai qu'elle n'a que 6 mois, on l'oubliait un peu en voyant l'état dans lequel elle était.
Elle va pouvoir bientôt jouer et courir. Quel bonheur. Merci à tous ceux qui l'ont soignée.

----------


## caramou

oui on oubliait qu'elle est jeune, tellement elle était abimée... sur la vidéo d'ailleurs, elle marche comme un bb de derrière.. et les conneries vont commencer , attention    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

la video s affiche mais reste figée   :lol2:  :lol2:  sur les photos on voit bien l avancée des soins !! petite puce j espere qu une belle vie s offrira a toi    :merci:  pour les nouvelles de la poupée   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## lanchais

je n'ai 1 mot à dire  

c'est super pour cette louloute

----------

:applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

j ai reussi a voir la video  :saute2:  eh elle marche bien la miss elle a de la vigueur la petite queue remue bien !!elle a l air tellement heureuse de vivre  !quand on pense a sa petite tete qui pendait sur la table chez le veto ! je donnais pas cher de sa peau et quand on parle de peau la c est vraiment le cas !! elle est   :amour4:  ce petit regard dansla collerette !   ::   :bisous2:  :merci:

----------


## Chipinou

J'ai pris connaissance de son post hier (merci les bannières) et whaou ...

On en est où des dons? De combien avez-vous encore besoin? 
Peut-on faire un récap?

Je l'ai mise sur facebook pour diffuser un max.

 à la puce.

----------

quel plaisir de la voir retrouver goût à la vie !!!!!!!!! 

elle va partir en FA ? c'est super !!

continuez à nous donner des nouvelles de cette petite jolie merci !!

----------


## caramou

pour les dons,je pense que nous avons récupéré de quoi soigner ZIa, et nous vous remercions toutes du fond du coeur.. comme je le disais, Béa vous fera un petit remerciement personnel à chacune..   mais soyez patiente, elle a beaucoup à faire..

----------


## Aerangis

Formidable !! Encore une histoire qui finit bien, Ca fait chaud au coeur !

----------


## momo

Je viens juste de découvrir ton histoire petite puce!
Heureusement que tu as ete prise entre de bonnes mains 
C est hallucinant comme tes plaies se sont vite améliorées!
Si vous avez encore besoin de dons pour ZIA,je me ferais un plaisir d y participer.
Courage petite puce,bientot tu seras chez ta gentille FA 
 et

----------


## Kiaime

Génial !! [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]
Que dire de plus !
Merci

----------


## Chris 47

C'est vrai qu'elle fait *grand bébé maladroit* petite *Nénette*  ::    c'est très émouvant de la voir trotter comme ça    ::  
Mais alors quand elle va arriver chez *Naty en FA*, attention les yeux    ::  
ça va être qqchose *tout ce temps perdu à rattraper*  ::  
aïe aïe aïe, *va y avoir du sport*  ::  

_Va bien regretter le pauvre Mari d'avoir dit oui hein_  ::  


 ::   :niais: 

Merci encore *Béa et CANI NURSING*  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

C'est formidable, Merci de l'avoir si bien soignée.



 ::   ::    Bonne guérison petite puce, plein de bonheur;    ::

----------


## caramou

Zia est normalement chez Naty qui est passée la prendre en début d'après midi à la clinique , elle sera sa fa...
on attend les nouvelles avec impatience    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

:Embarrassment: k:  :merci:

----------


## flossie

je te souhaite un bon rétablissement petite puce en attendant ta famille

----------


## caramou

comme promis, les petites nouvelles de Zia, arrivée chez Naty    ::  

Nous sommes allées chercher Zia cet AP comme prévu.

Toute gai la fifille.
Bon alors pour le véto des soins tous les deux jours suffisent (sauf si quelque chose cloche). Elle doit avoir une vie normal mais attention au froid.

Arrivée à la maison tout s'est très bien passé, un peu apeurée mais normal.
Nous avons joué, puis gouté  .

Et pour l'occasion avons fait un gateau (fallait bien ça !)

Puis une bonne sieste pour Zia, elle a d'ailleurs testé son panier, le canapé et le panier des chats  .

Je l'ai laissé seule dix minutes pour amener les filles au sport. Aucun soucis  .

Pour le moment, je l'isole des chattes en mon absence car avec ma plus jeune
 . Zia veut jouer mais elle n'est pas trop d'accord et ce n'est pas le moment qu'elle se blesse, sa peau est trop fragile.
Donc les chats en haut et Zia en bas.

Voilà pour les premières nouvelles. En ce moment, elle dort dans le canapé  .

----------

merci pour ces jolies nouvelles !!!

c'est pas vilain du tout sa peau........

profites bien du canapé tite louloutte  , merci à sa FA , vous êtes géniales toutes d'avoir sauvé cette petite mère !!

----------


## caramou

non c'est pas vilain du tout, pour une semaine de soins.. quand son poil aura repoussé, elle sera magnifique    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben dis donc en une semaine puisque c etait mardi dernier qu on a eu le 1 er post quel chemin parcouru  vers le petit miracle de zia !!!! elle a de gdes noreilles la puce !! je vois qu elle a deja testé 3 dodos differents !! un petit un gd et le canapé  !!  a suivre !!! pour voir mais je donne pas cher de la peau ( on est en plein dans le vif du sujet avec  zia )des 2 paniers  face au   divan !!!  sa peau est toute jolie !! lui faudrait un pt manteau en polaire !!  je suis pas du tout couturiere !  :lol2:  dommage! dans les macs dan(style  foirfouille )  ils vendent des gds plaids a 5 euros avec des patounettes de chiens dessus !! ca lui ferait un zouli manteau tout doux !! un jour je vais quand meme en acheter un  un de ces jours et voir si j arriverai  a faire un manteau pour  voir si je suis vraiment  tres nulle en couture  mais bon ne compte pas sur  moi pour le faire pour zia ! meme si ca me ferait tres plaisir  ! il se sera passé beaucoup d hiver avant que j ai compris comment on fait   et la louloute aura un joli poil bien avant  !! le veto il t a dit quoi  tu pourras lui en mettre un cet hiver  je suppose que la c est trop tot bien sur mais vu comme elle cicatrice vite d ici 15 jours ca me parait jouable   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Kiaime

[img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Hein36_g.gif[/img] Heu bah ca va pas du tout ca !!? ...Mon chien est parti écrire a la Spa parce qu il a vu Zia tranquilou sur le canapé!! Il comprends pas que lui il a pas droit !   [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Yeux05_g.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Yeux05_g.gif[/img]
....Merci Les ZAmis ! [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/kaola.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/kaola.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]

Bon bah bref ! [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_con.gif[/img]
[img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img] Sa peau est toute belle  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img] Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Par contre moi je suis comme fabienne , faudrait que je m'y mette aussi a"fabriquer un manteau " !Faut déja une machine ! [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Hein36_g.gif[/img]

Zia va etre trop bien chez Naty [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]

----------


## vidau fabienne

disons que si je me lance je ferai le gabarit avec des epingles et des agraphes le coup c est de faire le patron et ca avec mon petit cerveau c est pas gagné !!!je suis mac gyver mais version boulot de mecs !!! je pars bosser bises a la puce

----------


## caramou

la première nuit de ZIa s'est très bien passée,elle a dormi sur le canapé où 'elle s'était endormie hier ,  elle n'a pas fait de bruits, rien, juste un ti pipi, mais normal puisqu'elle n'a pas voulu sortir... en fait Naty pense qu'elle a peur de sortir dans le jardin, vu ce qui lui était arrivé chez la fille qui la gardait.. elle pense qu'elle a peur que si elle sort, on ne la laisse plus rentrer, alors elle a pas voulu sortir hier... bon ca va peut être rentrer dans l'ordre quand elle comprendra que si elle sort, elle peut évidemment rentrer... mais pas évident de leur expliquer ca quand ils ont été traumatisés par quelque chose...

----------


## Kiaime

Pi etre avec une friandise ( genre super bonne croquette Odorante!! [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/smiley_6.gif[/img] ) , je veux veut dire par la associer une super croquette avec la sortie besoins dehors !
Puis quand elle répétera le geste plusieurs fois par jour , la puce sera a l'aise pour sortir a l'extérieure , bah aprés elle pensera plus a la croquette et pensera juste a  sa petite ou grosse comission , se soulager quoi !
Pour un début ca devrait marcher !On sait que le loulou aime faire plaisir a son maitre mais pour ca  faut qu'il y prenne son plaisir !Donnant donnant quoi !
Faut juste équilibrer maintenant , pour lui apprendre  c'est quoi le vrai plaisir de la vie extérieure et intérieure

----------


## love-t

Elle a vachement changé en une semaine   :shock: 

Sa peau a vraiment changée c'est hallucinant, elle s'en remet super vite !

Gros bisous à la belle Zia     ::

----------


## ASTOR

*UN GRAND merci à tous et toutes pour vos encouragements et le suivi de l'évolution du cas de ZIA !!! Ca nous fait bien plaisir, nous qui nous décarcassons pour elle !!*   :merci: 

Et voici la super-FA qui l'a gentiment prise chez elle :


Merci à Naty et à sa famille. ZIA va se remettre encore plus vite avec un bon environnement familial...   :amour:   ::

----------


## Flo13

Sympa la famille!

----------


## vidau fabienne

trop mimi la louloute !! salut les filles a vous de vous occuper de zia    :Embarrassment: k:  copine la petite   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  merci je suis sure que ce que fait votre maman pour zia vous servira pour etre des adultes respectueux de l humain et de l animal   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## erdeven

Elle à l'air d'aller vachement mieux Zia, elle qui il y a une semaine avait des grosses blessures à sang et que le véto parlait peut être du pire, comme quoi les miracles existent, enfin peut être pas un miracle, mais les vétos qui aiment beaucoup leur métier et les animaux et qui font tous pour les sauver, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde....
Merci pour elle, ça fait plaisir à voir, et je sens qu'elle va se plaire dans sa super FA avec les filles, qui j'en suis sure, lui feront plein de caresses de notre part!!!

----------


## caramou

bon allez les filles vous avez été sages ???? vous voulez une tite photo de Zia ???? 
la voiciiiiiiiiiiiiii regardez comme elle est belle !!    Naty en a fait plein mais elle a pas le temps de les mettre alors elle nous en met une pour nous faire patienter...

----------


## Kiaime

Quelle belle peau !!! 
On a envie de lui donner pleins de bisous sur sa tite truffe !

----------


## caramou

ouai quand on pense que la moitié de son corps était en sang sans peau !!! et que maintenant elle se repose tranquille chez Naty entourée d'amour !

----------


## vidau fabienne

vous pouvez pas me laisser un peu dormir !!! je suis si petitoune quelle aventure il m est arrivée  :lol2:  je dois prendre la vie cool maintenant et pouvoir apprecier  chaque seconde de la vie !!!il y a une semaine ma petite tete pendait dans le vide et mes yeux etaient mi  clos comme si la vie s en allait comme si le chemin allait  s arreter !!maintenant j ai presque la meme attitude  mais c est juste que j ai marché, couru , joué avec mes coupines a 2 pattes !la vie est belle et vaut la peine d etre vecu quand on a le reconfort et la caresse bienveillante d un 2 pattes !! profite zia  !! avec mon petit don j avais joint une carte postale! bientot  retrouveras  la meme tronche a bisous couvertes de poils   du loulou qui s y trouvait dessus   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## caramou

*VENDREDI RDV avec le véto* (super contente de le revoir Zia  )

On lui a fait des grattages, au microscope, il apparait que les démodex sont là mais....MORTS  .
Sauf dans les oreilles, il m'a dit que l'interceptor agissait en dernier à cet endroit.

Il est très satisfait de son état physique. Plus de bain à la bétadine,plus de crème.
Elle a eu deux injections (antibio à diffusion lente et anti-inflammatoire).
Mademoiselle s'affirme et se débat maintenant.

On peut commencer les bains (pas encore ectodex car trop agressif pour sa peau bien fragile) d 'Etiderm.

A la maison, tout va bien, elle est rester seule hier Ap (squatte le canapé la plupart du temps). En fait le panier c'est juste pour le fun  .
Elle est plus à l'aise avec nous tous, vient nous apporter ses jouets, court dans la maison, toujours super caline.

Pour les promenades, il y a une petite amélioration.
Je pense que je vais demander au véto (nous y retournons lundi) si on peut lui mettre un manteau, au moins pour les promenades car avec le froid qui arrive  .

Hier soir, Stef et moi étions au travail, donc c'est papy qui est venu garder les 3 filles.  Papy toujours là !!!
Elle a été adorable avec lui  .

Cette chienne touche tous ceux qu'elle croise. 
Elle respire petit à petit la joie de vivre, je pense que la semaine prochaine je vais pouvoir vous conter ses premières bétises  .
Je préfère de loin la voir ainsi !!!! PAS VOUS ?




*Naty* 


Nombre de messages: 1393
Age: 33
Localisation: coudekerque-branche 59
Emploi/loisirs: commerce/restauration
Date d'inscription: 23/12/2008

  



 

/li[/*:m:1yn3r1o8]
/li[/*:m:1yn3r1o8][/*:m:1yn3r1o8]
/li[/*:m:1yn3r1o8]
/li[/*:m:1yn3r1o8]
/li[/*:m:1yn3r1o8][/*:m:1yn3r1o8]
*Re: ZIA en FA.*



Naty Aujourd'hui à 11:52

Ce matin :
Premier bain pour Zia, afin de lui enlever les poils morts, les croûtes et les petites pellicules de peau.

La pauvre n'était pas très rassurée. Tremblante se demandant ce qui allait encore lui arrivé.
Puis au fur et à mesure, elle s'est apaisée et je pense qu'elle a apprécié.
Il va sans dire qu'elle a eu droit une petite récompense après tant de sagesse.

Maeva s'est porté volontaire pour vous faire partager ce moment avec nous et a fait de jolies photos :


Désolée, le serveur beugue, je refais l'essai plus tard 




*Naty* 


Nombre de messages: 1393
Age: 33
Localisation: coudekerque-branche 59
Emploi/loisirs: commerce/restauration
Date d'inscription: 23/12/2008

----------


## caramou

Voici enfin les photos de jeudi  .

La belle Zia au soleil




J'adore !!!!





Tu peux arrêté de m'embêter avec tes photos !!!! Je joue moi 


J'arrête là parce que sinon y'en a pour des heures  .

----------


## caramou

vous y croyez vous , en voyant ces photos ?? incroyable non ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben faut y croire pour continuer pour d autres(  malheureusement ) mais ca fait du bien  elle est rigolote avec ses gdes noreilles !!! vraiment elle est bien chez naty ca fait plaisir  !! elle lui a donné confiance  depuis le debut   :merci:  :merci:  !! le manteau ca va etre folklo peut etre   pour lui faire mettre quoique elle est tellement en confiance elle sait que depuis le debut  que tout ce qui lui est fait c est pour l aider et elle est jeune  donc autant lui apprendre maintenant !!!  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## gnafron2004

bravo ! bravo ! bravo ! elle est trognon avec ses oreilles pas finies !    ::  
et au fait, si elle a un peu du shar-pei, normal qu'elle apprécie moyen le bain, ils n'aiment pas l'eau en général !

----------


## nanie1991

j'ai lu son post en entier et elle c'est très vite soigner, et a bien changé depuis les premiéres photos ça fais plaisir de la voir heureuse la louloute   :amour3:

----------


## love-t

Elle devient de plus en plus belle   :amour4: 

Avec son oreille tombante...elle va être magnifique comme chienne

Ca fait plaisir de la voir heureuse    ::

----------


## anne06

la métamorphose est vraiment spectaculaire !

----------


## galguette

ce post est un pur enchantement, bravo à cette belle chaîne de solidarité .

----------


## vidau fabienne

bisous a la misstinguette pour bien attaquer la semaine !! mais je crois que le plus dur est passé et tout ce qui va venir ce sera que du bonheur   :bisous2:  zia et les 2 pattes autour d elle et 4  s il y en a aussi   ::

----------


## lanchais

J'ai juste un mot à dire bravo pour cette louloute  
c'est genial !

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben alors la louloute je cherche ton post partout et je te trouve dans les adoptées j ai loupé un truc ou c est juste pour nous confirmer que tu es sorti d affaire !! ( ben ca grace a naty c est clair que tu es sorti d une sacré embrouille et quand je dis naty on peut y inclure les autres personnes qui se sont impliqués dans ton sauvetage !! bientot tu ressembleras au loulou de la carte postale que j avais envoyée une presque shar pei    ::   ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  partout maintenant t es presque toute reparée   :bisous2:

----------


## Coyote24

Ca fait vraiment plaisir de la voir comme ça!!

----------


## Anelee

> ben alors la louloute je cherche ton post partout et je te trouve dans les adoptées j ai loupé un truc ou c est juste pour nous confirmer que tu es sorti d affaire !!


ben oui, c'était pareil pour moi!!!!   ::   Y aurait-il encore une autre bonne nouvelle pour cette louloute??

----------


## vidau fabienne

naty aurait elle craqué  :hein2:  :lol2:

----------


## Anelee

Sur Facebook, il y avait un message qui disait que la première jeune fille qui avait récupéré Zia dans ce triste état voulait la garder... 
Alors, qui Zia a-t-elle décidé d'adopter?????!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

alors la jeune femme toiletteuse dont on parle au debut et qui a contacté cani nursing   surement  !

----------


## cissou

Effectivement c'est vraiment génial si quelqu'un a décidé de l'adopter    :Embarrassment: k: 
Félicitations pour les soins apportés à la puce.
Bravo à toutes pour votre acharnement qui a payé    ::

----------


## caramou

déAprès plus d'une semaine avec nous, Zia a tout à fait prise ses marques  .

Elle est pleine de vie, saute, court, fait la zouave avec les filles (je peine d'ailleurs à les calmer toutes les trois  ). Elle est assez brusque donc je fais très attention avec ma petite.

En laisse, Zia tire beaucoup moins. Toujours très intriguée par les bruits qu'elle ne connait pas.

Elle n'aboie quasiment jamais (sauf pour jouer avec les chats).

Elle se gratte encore un peu surtout le soir, donc collerette.
SA peau reste fragile, passer près d'une branche et hop ça saigne.

Un petit duvet commence à pousser à certains endroits  .Je vous met une photo mais je ne sais pas si vous pourrez bien voir.


Photos d'hier dans le jardin :





REGARDEZ CETTE BEAUTE FATALE:



*Naty* 


Nombre de messages: 1418
Age: 33
Localisation: coudekerque-branche 59
Emploi/loisirs: commerce/restauration
Date d'inscription: 23/12/2008

  



 solée de ne pas vous avoir mis de nouvelles depuis un moment, mais j'ai eu des ti soucis et je ne venais pas me connecter


voici les dernières nouvelles de Zia

----------


## Chipinou

beaucoup pour ces nouvelles de ZIA.

Elle a enfin une vraie vie de chien avec balades et câlins.

----------


## Flo13

Mais Zia est-elle en famille d'accueil ou est-elle adoptée?

----------


## caramou

elle est en fa pour l'instant.. Béa aurait recu plusieurs propositions d'adoption.. mais elle attend que Zia soit totalement guérie et remise pour décider chez qui elle ira, afin de choisir pour elle la famille idéale..
à moins que Naty ne la garde hein Naty ??!!!

----------

D'un regard complètement éteint il y a trés peu de temps, elle arbore maintenant des yeux plein de malice et de tendresse. Merveilleux sauvetage, ça fait tellement de bien

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est trognon la louloute   ::   suis trop heureuse de la fin de cette histoire  vraiment merci aux vetos naty et vous tous !! elle est bien belle ta peau faudra juste un petit manteau   :bisous2:  :merci:

----------


## cissou

Elle est magnifique    :amour3:    c'est un vrai ti coeur    ::  
Bravo    ::    et félicitations    :Embarrassment: k:   et surtout merci pour la belle ZIA    :merci:

----------


## caramou

regardez la dure vie de Zia...  

Il pleut  NON NOn je ne sors pas  .

Pour moi c'est canapé, calins et farniente  .
Trop bien la vie ici. Si si !!!



*ELLE EST PAS BELLE LA VIE ????*


c'est dur la vie chez Naty hein, vous trouvez pas ?

----------


## Kiaime

rhoooo trop caliné  Zia ! 

Bonjour Caramou

----------


## FIADONE

Le post est classé dans "les adoptés" ????  
Info ou intox ??
Zia reste chez Naty ????????

----------


## vidau fabienne

C EST LA PHOTO ?mes yeux ou la louloute a poussée comme un champignon !!! qu on est bien sur le divan entre coupines    ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :merci:  :merci:  :bisous2:  oui elle est adoptée mais par tout le monde  celle la aussi comme manbo , ou rambo, rocky , papou , mabelle , matisse  ou limbutza  ( on pense fort a toi la puce dehors    ::   ) tout ces chiens qui ont un maitre de coeur et des amis qui pensent a eux   :bisous2:

----------


## caramou

coucou Kiaime  

adoptée, non, mais sortie d'affaires oui

----------


## Daïko

Comment va la belle Zia ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

bien recu votre courrier merci ! j ai realisé apres que j aurai du mettre un enveloppe timbrée pour vous eviter des fais supplementaires !
je vais garder cette lettre sur moi pour faire voir au gens qu on peut aider un loulou et les sensibiliser encore plus   :merci: 
bises a la miss  :bisous2:

----------


## caramou

ah vi vous avez recu les lettres normalement !!!!  

alors Miss Zia va très bien, elle ressemble à une tite hyène avec ses touffes dispersées de poils et Naty dit que des gens changent de trottoir en la voyant    elle porte un ti manteau pour le froid


/li[/*:m:3czcruxp]
/li[/*:m:3czcruxp][/*:m:3czcruxp]
/li[/*:m:3czcruxp]
/li[/*:m:3czcruxp]
/li[/*:m:3czcruxp][/*:m:3czcruxp]
*Re: 10 jours déjà.*



 Naty le Dim 8 Nov - 13:08

Promenades en liberté pour Zia depuis plusieurs jours  . On se dégourdit les pattounes....

Je fais en sorte que ce soit dans des endroits calmes et peu fréquentés (par sécurité).
En fait, je pense que c'est moi qui ai plus d'appréhensions  .
Parce que Zia ne s'éloigne pas beaucoup de moi.
Hier nous avons tenté le parc près de la maison, ballades de plus d'une heure  .
Un moment, un canard nous a survolé et Mademoiselle a pris UNE PISTE  ......MAis elle est revenu après 30 mètres  .

Très attirée aussi par les petits cours d'eau, mais il fait très froid, il sont vaseux  alors on va évité fifille STP  .









*Naty* 


Nombre de messages: 1482
Age: 33
Localisation: coudekerque-branche 59
Emploi/loisirs: commerce/restauration
Date d'inscription: 23/12/2008

  

et là voici avec son popa d'accueil / adoption ???  


/li[/*:m:3czcruxp]
/li[/*:m:3czcruxp][/*:m:3czcruxp]
/li[/*:m:3czcruxp]
/li[/*:m:3czcruxp]
/li[/*:m:3czcruxp][/*:m:3czcruxp]
*Re: 10 jours déjà.*



 Naty le Lun 9 Nov - 10:27

Non Carine pas de traitement ou attentions particulières contre le soleil. Cette peau "brûlée" occupe vraiment très peu d'endroits et tant mieux.

De rien Cathelyne c'est un plaisir pour elle et pours nous.
J'éssai au maximum de vous faire tous profiter de ses progrès et de sa vie
 .

----------


## vidau fabienne

EH ELLE GRANDIT VITE LA MISS JE TROUVE §§ ELLE A L AIR TELLEMENT HEUREUSE C EST GENIAL §§QUAND JE REVOIS LES PHOTOS § ON SE DIT ELLE AVAIT ENVIE DE VIVRE LA BELLE ET GRACE A NATY ET LES FILLES LA HAUT ET A SON POPA D AMOUR  AUSSI 5 MR NATY PEUT ETRE    ::   SI LA LOULOUTE EST LA C EST BIEN GRACE A VOUS VOUS AURIEZ TRES BIEN PU  DIRE A VOTRE DAME § ET FAIRE COMME LES GENS QUI CHANGENT DE TROTTOIR  " vire MOI CA DEHORS § ON VA CHOPER DES MICROBES ETC ETC "la pepette ou qu elle aille ailleurs ou chez vous, vous devra eternellement d avoir ete a ses cotés dans les moments difficiles   :bisous2:  :merci:

----------


## caramou

dernières nouvelles  

............*Il y a 1 mois aujourd'hui, Zia arrivait à Dunkerque.*

Vous souvenez-vous de ce petit minois que la souffrance et la douleur avaient transformé ?







Regardez-la ce matin dans le jardin seulement un mois après.

Elle qui a échappé de près à la mort tellement son état était grave....

Sa joie de vivre, son amour des humains...... me font dire que ça valait le coup de se battre.

MERCI à Cathelyne, Béa, le véto, tous les donateurs, vous membres de ce forum et surtout à toi ZIA sans ton courage et ta force tout cela n'aurait pas servi à grand-chose  .
Tu es formidable  .

Vous me reconnaissez ????
Oui oui c'est bien moi  .







Mon poil repousse doucement j'éspère ne plus avoir besoin du manteau pour l'hiver
 .



Mon caractère s'affirme  , j'ai parfois fait des bétises ( pas trop grave) mais hier Naty était fachée car j'ai volé un morceau de viande sur la table pendant qu'elle préparait le repas  .
Je cours beaucoup derrière les chattes ce qui commence à les agacer un peu 

Bon je sais c'est pas bien mais je teste moi  .


*Alors vite faut que je me fasse pardonner :*

Ca je sais bien faire.....




*Naty* 


Nombre de messages: 1488
Age: 33
Localisation: coudekerque-branche 59
Emploi/loisirs: commerce/restauration
Date d'inscription: 23/12/2008

----------


## Kiaime

Toujours sur le canapé la mistinguette ! 
Qu'est ce qu'elle a grandi

----------

Ce regard de Crapule sur la photo...!!! Mon petit doigt me dit que les bêtises ne sont peut être pas tout à fait finies 
En fait elle a le même regard que ma Voyoute, qui porte toujours aussi bien son nom depuis 5 ans

----------


## vidau fabienne

un lien particulier se serait il crée entre papa zia et la miss parce que je trouve qu elle lui gratte beaucoup l amitié !! !!je crois que si la miss reste pas chez naty vaudra trouver quelqu un qui veut bien lui laisser un bout du canapé   :lol2:  elle a l air d adorer ca   :amour4:   ::   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## caramou

je trouve aussi que la Miss est souvent en train de faire les yeux doux à Mr Naty hein..... d'ailleurs, d'après Naty, il l'adore ...    elle aimerait bien qu'il lui fasse un beau cadeau de Noël, la garder    à suivre... mais Zia s'occupe de le faire craquer, et je crois qu'elle y arrive bien

----------


## cissou

Mais que tu es belle Zia    :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## caramou

avez vous regardé 30 millions d'amis ce dimanche à 12h50 ? un reportage sur Béa et son association est passé ! nous l'attendions avec impatience, et elle y était parfaite !!!!

----------


## Chris 47

Bien sûr qu'on l'a pas loupé *Notre Béa*  ::   , parfaite comme toujours    ::   , belle comme le jour    ::   quand elle promène sa troupe de petits laissés pour compte sur les immenses plages au soleil de *Dunkerque*  ::  

On a vu la Belle *Donna*  ::   , galga qui doit beaucoup à *Béa* ( et à *Galgosfrance*  ::   ) et ce pauvre *Bobby* ( c'était lui    ::   ) qui n'a jamais beaucoup pris l'air alors vous pensez, la plage    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

Et la petite whippet de Béa qui cavale sur la plage à *fond les manettes*    :danse: 

Vraiment un beau reportage avec les raisons de la création de *CANI NURSING*  ::  

Espérons que ça rapporte bien des sousous à l'asso  :niais: 

Il y a un lien pour revoir l'émission sur le site de 30 millions d'Amis    ::

----------


## Siouxie

MAGNIFIQUE, les avants/après....saisissants.... 

Vous allez vraiment réussir à vous en séparer ?

----------


## FIADONE

> avez vous regardé 30 millions d'amis ce dimanche à 12h50 ? un reportage sur Béa et son association est passé ! nous l'attendions avec impatience, et elle y était parfaite !!!!

----------


## cissou

Excusez-moi mais pourquoi vous parlez de ce reportage ici sur le post de Zia ?   :hein: 
Est-ce que Zia apparaît dans le reportage ?
Pas le temps ce soir de le regarder, savez-vous SVP pendant combien de temps sera-t-il visible ?
 :merci:

----------


## caramou

pas de rapport direct avec ZIa, certes, mais indirect oui, car c'est quand même Béa qui lui a sauvé la vie !!!

----------


## Kiaime

crotte j'ai loupé l'émission!! 
Oki on peut  revoir  l'émission sur leur sit e![img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img][img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

J'irrai voir alors ! 
bonne journée a tous

----------


## cissou

> pas de rapport direct avec ZIa, certes, mais indirect oui, car c'est quand même Béa qui lui a sauvé la vie !!!


Ok merci, je ne comprenais pas en fait, maintenant c'est plus clair.    ::

----------


## Flo13

Je n'ai pas réussi à voir l'émission sur leur site.    ::

----------


## ASTOR

Sa famille d'accueil dit :

*Cela faisait 15 jours que le véto n'avait pas vu Zia.*

Il me demandait souvent de ses nouvelles et me disait faut que je la revois .
Nous y sommes donc allées ce matin pour un contrôle puis refaire une injection d'antibios (comme tous les 15 jours).

*A notre arrivée, il a poussé un cri de satisfaction !!!* 
C'est qu'il est euphorique de la voir ainsi .
Il a d'ailleurs appelé le toiletteur : " Viens voir, c'est extraordinaire !!!! Faut absolument que tu vois la métamorphose ."

Je n'avais pas pris le bain de Zia ce matin afin qu'il puisse sentir l'odeur qu'elle dégage encore.

Sa peau étant moins fragile, il a donc décidé de remplacer les bains d'Etiderm par l'Ectodex.
Je dois donc appliquer ce produit puis frotter avec une brosse à ongles afin que le produit pénètre bien sous la peau puis la faire marcher pour ne pas se lécher et prendre froid.
On continue l'Interceptor et le spray hydratant.

Dans 15 jours, il fera de nouveau des grattages de peau et voir si les démodex ne sont pas réapparus.

----------


## MARTINE83

tout simplement siderant!!bisou a tite zia.

----------


## cissou

C'est magnifique    ::     Comme elle va mieux    :Embarrassment: k:   Comme elle a changé et grandi   :amour4: 
Alors toujours juste FA Nathy et family ou bien ça y est ils ont craqué et ne veulent pas voir partir leur belle puce   :hein:

----------


## vidau fabienne

quand on a sauvé et veillé une louloute comme ca ca doit etre impossible de la quitter meme s ils ont ete plusieurs a s en occuper !ma copine a recupére un chaton il y a 5 mois elle avait bien dit plus jamais mais ce qui s est passé  pour le soigner l aider a vivre etc  a crée des liens trop fort !parce que le beau gosse maintenant ils sont nombreux a vouloir l adopter dans le quartier mais il a choisi sa famille de coeur !le plus dur c est souvent de faire craquer zhom   :lol2:  :lol2:  ! la pepette est magnifique quelle revanche sur la vie ! j ai regardé de nouveau la video de cette pauvre chose inerte  comateuse   sur la table de veto !on se dit qu une decision rapide devant l etat de la miss aurait pu mettre fin a tout ce joli bonheur qu on voit !comme il est crucial dans ces moments la de faire les bons choix pour le ni trop peu! ni trop trop !juste continuer et sentir jusqu ou , quel dur metier ;celui de veto ou de docteur puisque beaucoup d entre eux detiennent le choix de nos vies entre leurs mains !merci encore a ceux qui ont pris le risque de la VIE   :bisous2:

----------


## caramou

c'est clair, même si Zia doit la vie à plusieurs personnes qui ont fait une chaine de solidarité, elle la doit principalement au véto qui a décidé que ca valait le coup de la soigner... Car Béa avait dit qu'il avait hésité  et que son état était vraiment limite.. comme quoi, nos amis les animaux ont des ressources inépuisables que l'on sous estime !! elle est devenue très  belle, même si elle y était déjà bien avant..

----------


## love-t

:amour4: 

Ca fait plaisir de voir ça !

----------


## shana0605

rholala qu'elle est belle la louloute...et avec son manteau   :amour3:  :amour3: 

prend soin de toi louloute et profite de la deuxieme chance que la vie et tes sauveteur ton offerte....   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je profite en faisant un bisou a zia ce qui s est passé pour zia  multiplié par 4   ::  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... tm#5699668

----------


## caramou

bon les filles, faut que je vous annonce une super nouvelle concernant Zia  


*Quoi que se passe t-il ?????? On parle de MOI ??

***

C'est vrai je vais rester ????

Oh que oui ma chérie tu vas rester !!!!


Bon alors ça risque d'être un peu long  .

Alors voilà, dimanche soir alors que je prenais le bain des filles, vlà t'y pas que Stef arrive dans la salle de bain avec Zia, un noeud autour du cou  .
Mais qu'est-ce-que tu fais avec ce noeud fifille??

ET bien c'est ton cadeau de Noel un peu en avance me dit-il !!

 Je suis restée scotchée !!

Il fait demi-tour, je lui cours dérrière...Quoi  répète (pour être sûre).
Tu es certain ? Tu ne changeras pas d'avis ????

Non, c'est certain.


Je n'ai absolument pas répondu tellement cette super nouvelle me laisse (excusez-moi l'expression) sur le cul !!!

Et Maeva qui me disait : Quoi maman, il dit quoi papa ????
Les filles étaient euphoriques 


Alors je me dis faut que je prévienne Béa....Puis il était tard alors...
Tout compte fait, puisqu'elle m'a déjà fait une mauvaise blague, je lui en devais une moi aussi  .

Je lui annonce donc qu'une famille près de chez moi voudrait adopté Zia et lui laisse un numéro de tél...
Sauf que Béa n'a pas la mémoire des numéros  .
Le numéro que je pose sur le bureau est donc le mien mais Béa tarde à appeler (bein oui elle veut être certaine que Stef ne change pas d'avis).

Pis ce soir au tél, nous en avons reparlé mais je ne pouvais plus tenir ma langue  .
Je suis trop.......contente, heureuse, folle de joie, amoureuse de Zia que je devais le partager avec elle, avec VOUS.

Alors Zia a désormais sa maison, sa famille et va passer un super Noel au chaud entourée d'amour  .

Rien que d'écrire ces mots me font pleuré (de joie).

JE T'AIME ZIA  depuis la minute ou j'ai croisé ton regard sur le trottoir devant chez Béa ou tu attendais avec Cathelyne.

Un coup de foudre que je m'empechais de faire grandir ne sachant pas si tu pourrais rester  .
Désormais, on va encore plus se lacher...s'aimer encore plus....

----------


## capucine2345

:mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir: 

 :applause2:  :applause2:   et très belle adoption

( bon noël   :danse:   )

----------

C'est malin! Moi aussi je pleure...
Quelle belle nouvelle 
Vous formez une trés belle famille et Zia a un air de canaille maintenant qu'elle est heureuse.

----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## cissou

Merci Caramou de nous faire partager ton bonheur    Je suis très heureuse pour Zia, un début difficile mais une fin heureuse c'est que du bonheur.
Joyeux Noël, je pense que tu ne pouvais espérer plus et à tes puces aussi qui doivent être tellement heureuses, ça leur aurait arracher le coeur de se séparer de leur magnifique Zia. Et un grand merci à ton homme parce que du coup il fait pleins d'heureux, vous 3, nous mais le petit malin..... lui aussi   on a vu les photos

----------


## Flo13

Quelle chance tu as Caramou de pouvoir la garder près de vous. Et quelle chance a Zia d'avoir trouvé une famille chaleureuse.
Soyez heureux tous ensemble.

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est juste trop bon   :merci:  zhom   :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour que le bonheur que vit zia arrive a ces petits loulous   ::   il y a des nouvelles photos !! l horreur  :   ::   :lol2:  :grrr:   ::  
dans sos appels divers 
appel aux dons pour 4 loulous arrivés dans un état catastrophique au refuge de Golfech

----------


## Flo13

Il y a aussi Margareth, dans les SOS, qui a la peau à vif (et dont les postérieurs ne fonctionnent plus). 
Je lui souhaite de très vite devenir comme la belle Zia.

----------

c'est malin ça   :hein2:   moi aussi je pleure   :kao7:  :kao7: 
mais c'est de bonheur
JOYEUX NOEL à la jolie ZIA et à toute sa famille 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## caramou

C'est une très bonne nouvelle c'est sur !!! mais c'est Naty , sa famille d'accueil durant ses soins, qui l'a adopté, pas moi    je ne fais que vous donner les nouvelles depuis le début, c'est tout !!! mais c'est clair, le mari de Naty est super !!! il lui a fait un méga cadeau de Noël, et la facon de s'y prendre, avec le ti noeud autour du coup...trop  

vous avez vu ses grandes noreilles ?? elle me fait craquer, j'adore les grandes noreilles  

comme le dit Fabienne, maintenant que ZIa est guérie, toute belle, et a trouvé sa famille,pensons maintenant aux petits malheureux qui aimeraient aussi passer Noël dans leur famille...

----------


## momo

Joyeuses fètes ZIA ainsi qu à toute ta famille 
Plein de bonheur à vous tous

----------


## huet

pour la puce Zia.   En plus restant chez Naty, la puce n'aura pas à se "refaire" à une nouvelle maison. Elle est chez elle, et elle y reste.  Plus de traumatisme à subir. Reccueillie, soignée, aimée et adoptée par la même personne.   Le rêve........  . Bonne route et Longue vie petit princesse, tu  es jeune et la vie devant toi. Profite bien de tous tes moments avec tes gentils maîtres. 
  à sa famille et surtout à monsieur pour le joli cadeau de Noêl!!!! 
Passez tous des bonnes fêtes de Noël et de fin d'année, dans le bonheur.

----------


## maelojo

Zia est magnifique bravo a sa famille et a toutes les personnes qui l'ont sauvée.
Je ne connaissais pas son histoire mais c'est avec les larmes aux yeux que je répond a ce post.
Superbe ce que vous avez fait.
Amitié sincère
MARION

----------


## vidau fabienne

je profite aussi du up de ce post pour faire un gros bisous a la famille 2 pattes  et a louloute zia !!    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  a l occassion pour nous remonter le moral apres toutes les mauvaises nouvelles et les ratés de ces derniers jours    ::   :bisous2:  a tous

----------


## huet

Oui, un peu de bonnes nouvelles. Car, en ce moment c'est la "décatombe". Tous nos bons loulous disparaissent les uns derrière les autres.  . De vieillesse, de maladie, d'acccident......... Trop dur. L'année 2010 commence plutôt mal.
Espérons que les petits rescapés, resteront plus longtemps avec nous , en nous donnant de leurs nouvelles avec de belles photos. 
Zia, tu as la chance d'être heureuse et tu le mérites après le calvaire que tu as enduré. Vie à 100 à l'heure ta vie avec ta famille qui t'as sauvée et gardée près d'elle. 
 petite puce Zia et    à ta maman.

----------


## naty59

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je vais bien (excepté une petite rechute mais ce n'est rien par rapport à tout ce que j'ai vécu  ).

Je profite à fond de chaque journée, je fais de longues ballades avec ma maman mais pour l'instant, je n'ai pas encore découvert la plage et ses grandes étendues. 
Le véto préfère qu'on attende  un peu à cause du sel qui peut agrésser ma peau encore fragile  .
Je suis très caline et sais aussi me transformer en "pile" alors là : Chaud devant, je n'écoute rien ni personne  .

Je ne vous oublie pas, vous qui avez contribuer à mon sauvetage.

Je pense aussi très fort aux copains qui n'ont pas ma chance et qui sont malheureusement de plus en plus nombreux   .

Je vous fais de grosses léchouilles à tous

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh la zenitude de la fifille et la patounette sous le coussin !! doit falloir la jouer fine pour lui piquer son coussin doudou !! trop belle ma puce    :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :merci:  des news

----------


## Dacodac

Elle est vraiment magnifique!

----------


## anne06

que dire, si ce n'est "merci pour elle" du fond du coeur !!!

----------


## MARTINE83

mon dieu que c est beau de voir toutes ces belles choses!!!!

----------


## nico78

super sauvetage bravo pour cet effort surhumain , et pour l'adoption elle ne pouvait pas être mieux qu'avec sa sauveteuse .. une chienne superbe et ses maitres aussi bonne et longue  vie !!!!!

----------

Que du bonheur

----------

Je suis tombée par hasard sur ce post et s'il n'est pas rare de pleurer devant la tristesse de certains posts devant celui-ci c'est de joie que l'on pleure.
C'est un vrai conte de Noël cette histoire. Sauf qu'un conte c'est une histoire imaginaire et là c'est une magnifique histoire vraie.
Même si cela a été dit et redit vous avez tous été formidables et en plus tout le monde a pu en profiter car vous avez donné des nouvelles et ça aussi c'est super chouette !
J'adore les poilus... et les humains comme tous les acteurs de ce sauvetage 
Mille bravos

----------


## vidau.fabienne

un petit coucou a la puce qui nous a fait pleurer de tristesse et de bonheur , ca a ete un de mes plus gros choc  depuis que j etais sur rescue , je ne pouvais imaginer ca , tant de souffrance et d horreur  et puis le miracle  l adoption , est ce que la puce va toujours bien : elle doit avoir bien grandit , s il y a des nouvelles    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  on est preneurs !! bisous poupée et aux 2 pattes qui t ont sauvé avec les soins et leur tendresse  ,( ta fa et surtout zhom qui avait dit oui   :bisous2:

----------


## naty59

Bonsoir tout le monde,

A la demande de Fabienne, voici quelques petites nouvelles.

Je vais excellement bien  . 
Je n'ai pas trop grandi, taille de guêpe (22 kg). Toujours super adorable, ils sont tous love de moi ici  .

Avec maman, nous prenons des cours d'éducation avec une comportementaliste depuis environ 2 mois.
Je suis hyper trouillarde en extérieur et comme je ne sais pas comment me comporter, je fais n'importe quoi !!!
Mais je vous rassure, maman et moi nous bossons dur mais tout en douceur. J'ai d'ailleurs fait beaucoup de progrès......Suis fière moi 

Bon le bla-bla c'est bien mais je pense que les photos vous intéressent plus......

Nous allons à la plage !!!!! Chouette 



Trop bien les grandes étendues de sable fin.



Alors, je suis superbe hein ???

Je vous léchouille tout plein

----------


## MARTINE83

que tu es belle!!! zia!!!!!!!!    un choc en te voyant!!! j ai suivi ton histoire du debut!!! et te voir la!!! si belle!!! houuuuu de l eau dans les yeux!!!!!  a ta maman!! et tous ceux qui se sont battus pour toi!!!

----------

BA X boxer???
En tout cas elle est divinement belle! (Comme quoi le bonheur les rend magnifique  )

----------


## Meylikki

Pfiou la métamorphose ! Qu'est ce qu'elle est belle !
Sylvaine c'est une croisée Malinois - shar pei

----------


## vidau.fabienne

::   ::   ::   :amour3:  :amour3:  :merci:  NATY ?   ah ben ma louloute on a attendu mais comme ca fait du bien de voir ca , je pense souvent a toi parce que ta souffrance et ton sauvetage  m avait beaucoup marqué , tu as une bien belle bouille   ::   et de bien belles gdes noreilles mais je me    ::   pas notre staff a eu le meme heritage    ::   , c est super pour les cours tu vas pouvoir encore prendre plus confiance  quoique a te voir courir et poser si sereinement , on se dit que t as l air super bien dans tes baskets , mais il y a des blessures peut etre encore au fond de ton coeur et de ton corps  ,en suivant le post de foly dans les sos et appels divers je me suis rappelé combien toi et elle vous aviez eu dans votre gde souffrance  , la chance de croiser les bonnes personnes , les bons vetos , des vrais  vetos ceux qui ne laisseront pas souffrir pour rien mais qui surtout se battront pour un souffle de vie s il est la ,LA VIE  t a fait un beau cadeau en t offrant une super famille , profites en a bloc pte beauté   :amour4:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## noonook

Un vrai bonheur ces photos

----------


## huet

Magnifique la pupuce.   Continue à vivre pleinenemnt  avec ta petite famille et    à elle de t'avoi rendu aussi vivante et belle.
  petite Zia. Longue vie.

----------

Mali x  Sharpeï= superbe mélange

----------


## momo

ZIA tu es magnifique 
 à ta famille de t avoir permis de vivre ce grand bonheur

----------


## naty59

Malinois-Sharpei à son arrivée ( vu les oedèmes  ).

Mais il s'avère plutôt que ma grande fofolle serait x malinois-boxer.

Pour nous peu importe, elle reste Notre chérie quelque soit son croisement  .

Merci pour vos gentils messages  .

----------


## vidau.fabienne

malinois dogue ca pourrait le faire aussi , une ami avait un x dogue elle avait un peu cette bouille mais arlequin    ::   par contre avec les oreilles cassées , la tienne a les oreilles comme la malinoise de mon ami , un peu moins large peut etre   :hein2: 
de toutes facons on aime nos chiens a travers ce qu on partage avec eux , meme le pire moche sera le plus beau pour ce qui l aiment  et c est tant mieux comme ca , mais zia est vraiment   :amour4:  en plus d etre une    :Embarrassment: k:  louloute   :bisous2:  :dodo:  maintenant

----------


## Karst

quel changement, est-ce vraiment la même?!  
en plus elle est d'une beautée!  

ça fait chaud au coeur de voir une histoire qui se termine aussi bien!

----------


## Kiaime

Ho la la!Je suis sur le derriére  
Zia tu as bien grandis, splendide 

Bisous a ta gentille moman

----------


## anne06

comment va la belle ZIA ?

----------


## naty59

Zia va à peu près bien......
Nous avons vu le véto récemment pour des fuites urinaires et à diagnostiqué une vaginite qui malgré les antibios ne passe pas et empire.
Et pour cause.....ZIA est en pleine RECHUTE   .
Les démodex envahissent de nouveau son corps donc nous reprenons le traitement du départ   .

C'est terrible car après tous les soins qui lui ont été prodigués, devoir tout recommencer me rend triste pour elle   .
Le véto m'a dit qu'elle ne sera pas arrangée comme à son arrivée puisque cette fichue Gale a été décelée rapidement.

----------


## naty59

Oublié de vous mettre de jolies photos   .


Zia découvre la petite piscine :

----------


## anne06

désolée de lire cette nouvelle, le véto reste optimiste ou cette gale restera une maladie chronique qu'il faudra surveiller constamment ? 

en tout cas, sur les photos, elle est superbe, et semble pleine de vie ! 

merci de tout ce que vous faites pour elle !

----------


## vidau.fabienne

oh qu elle est belle ta puce ,   par contre les pts boudins de la piscine suis pas sure qu ils vont aimer les griffes de la miss   elle a l air toute douce  mais quelle bombe

----------


## FIADONE

Un vrai conte de fées, un bon sujet de TV Film, avec un début terriblement triste et une issue si heureuse qu'on ne peut qu'attendre la suite, inlassablement.....
Merci Zia, merci ma belle, tu t'es battue contre un funeste destin, tu as croisé une merveilleuse famille, un fabuleux véto, et les ingrédients réunis t'ont permis aujourd'hui une vie heureuse et paisible !!
BRAVO !!!!!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau.fabienne

balou a marseille s est retrouvé un peu dans le meme etat que la belle s est grace a la meme chaine de solidarité  ( dons , vetos , fa etc que maintenant on sait qu il va s en  tirer , il lui manque la fa et s il a la meme chance que la beauté ce sera    pensez au loulou de ma banniere , il faut diffuser a bloc

----------


## MARTINE83

des nouvelles de tite zia??

----------


## FIADONE

> des nouvelles de tite zia??


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 
Peut-être pour 2011 ?    ::

----------


## zorkita

La maîtresse de Zia (Naty59) peut être contactée sur cani-nursing pseudo (Naty), elle travaille avec Béatrice Parnot chez le véto. Zia se porte à merveille et fait l'amour et la joie de sa famille   :amour3:

----------


## vidau fabienne

la maman de zia etait venue sur le post d une louloute ( foly peut etre ) et avait parlé de son expérience et on avait eu des photos de la bellle c est devenu une belle jeune fille adorable    ::   c est un canon de beauté cette pépette    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

bonne année petite beauté , des    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  :bisous2:

----------


## naty59

Bonjour à tous,

Vraiment désolée de ne pas vous avoir donné des nouvelles de Zia plus rapidement    ::   .

Depuis la dernière rechute, tout va bien (je croise les doigts pour que cela dure) mais avec les grosses chaleurs nous redoublons de vigilence car il se pourrait que trop de chaleur accélère les rechutes....

Ma "grosse" va très bien, nous partons en vacances cet été et bien sur Zia nous accompagne, je crains un peu ses réactions car elle est toujours très angoissée et stréssée dans les situations inconnues.
Nous travaillons en douceur et tentons de palier ensemble ce problème mais pas toujours facile   :?  .

Voici quelques photos juste pour vous :



ww.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=2u=16518910][/url]


http://youtu.be/nfgMA78KpHo

----------


## Zoe

Elle est superbe    :Embarrassment: k:  :amour: 

Cathelyne m'en a encore parlé il y a une semaine et dit que si cani nursing ne l'avait pas prise elle ne serait plus de se monde.

----------


## vidau fabienne

toujours aussi belle avec ses gdes noreilles , pte mere  pas facile ce qu elle a vecu mais votre amour la fait progresser chaque jour
je ne sais pas qui est le bb noir et blanc mais il est  beau lui aussi ,le malou pas tressé d avoir la grosse presque sur lui

----------


## vidau fabienne

du 13 octobre 2009
*Nous venons de terminer les premiers soins de ZIA...* 

Honnêtement, une fois endormie, quand nous avons regardé son état physique, nous nous sommes posés la question, avec mon vétérinaire de... l'euthanasie !! 

Tout son corps n'est qu'une plaie et la souffrance doit être terrible !!  :Stick Out Tongue: ale: Où qu'on la touche, les pattes, le ventre, le dos, la tête, le cou, on "passe à travers" la peau et on fait saigner... 

Mais bon. Nous avons, en commun, décidé de tout tenter pour la soigner. DONC... ON Y VA... Et on y croît !!! 

a quoi tient le bonheur   , l envie d y croire et on peut voir zia en photos , presque 2 ans apres superbe et en pleine forme , la vie ne tient qu a un fil

----------


## naty59

Zoé, tu embrasseras Cathelyne de notre part STP. Sans elle, Zia ne serait pas là en ce moment....

C'est un dogue allemand, celui d'une amie, la photo a été prise en février depuis, il a grandit et dépasse allègrement Zia, l'a peur  Zia   :lol:  .

Pour le chat, et bien c'est le calin du soir, c'est ainsi tous les jours   :amour4:  .

----------


## capucine2345

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 
que dire de plus   :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

Magnifique ZIA    ::  
Magnifique famille    ::  


 ::   ::   ::   ::    et excellentes vacances    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## anne06

comment va ZIA ?

----------


## anne06

personne n'a de nouvelles de cette louloute ???!!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh ben je crois qu on a pas de souci a se faire pour la petite mere , autant que je me souvienne sa maman a passé des heures des jours a la soigner  
il y a des photos a avril ou mai , et elle est folle de sa fifille

----------


## naty59

Bonjour à tous,

Après bien du mal pour me réinscrire sur le nouveau forum, nous revoilou !!

Cela fait 2 fois que je tente de vous répondre mais sans succès.

J'avais fait un super reportage sur les premières vacances de Zia et chaque fois mon message ne se valide pas !!
On me dit que je ne suis pas connectée .

Zia va très bien merci de vous en inquiéter les filles.

Je laisse tomber le reportage pour ce soir, je retenterais plus tard.

----------


## breton67

:: merci pour les nouvelles
c est FABIENNE qui va etre contente

----------


## Anneco

Naty, je crois que j'arrive un peu tard  ::  mais ravie de voir que tu es ENFIN parvenue à t'inscrire pour donner toi-même les nouvelles de ta Ziachounette.
 Fais lui des papouilles de ma part et des léchouilles de la part de Jules.

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah je lla n aime celle la aussi , ::  :: , trop mimi et puis quand je me revois faire mon mini  pt don pour la pépette je me dis que son  bonheur c est un peu le notre , j avais tellement été emu par sonb histoire , bises  pte grosse ::

----------


## naty59

Pas de soucis Anneco, ça sera fait  :Smile: .

Oui Fabienne, tu as raison Zia est un peu votre chienne à tous tellement l'élan d'amour et de générosité l'a entouré dès son arrivée  :: .

Bon, je retente de mettre les photos (je croise les doigts...).

Le jour J, départ en vacances à seulement 4 heures de chez nous. Zia étant toujours angoissée, je tenais à ne pas m'éloigner de la maison (au cas où, nous aurions du rentrer rapidement)
Comme vous le voyez, l'a pas l'air perturbée....

----------


## naty59

Petite pose avec Maeva (ma deuxième maman qui prend grand soin de moi aussi!!


Ah le Mt St Michel, the test pour Zia !!
Bondé de monde, des ruelles étroites, du bruit.....
Eh bien je suis heureuse de vous dire qu'elle a parfaitement géré :: . Avec mon mari, nous n'avons absolument pas reconnue notre fififlle pendant toute cette semaine.
On se disait que nous devrions être en vacances toute l'année tellement elle fut exemplaire  :: 



Après presque 4 heures d'ascencion et de descente au Mont.
Suis fatifouée moi !!



Ces vacances furent si excellentes pour nous tous que l'an prochain, papa a décidé que nous partirions dans le périgord pour au moins 2 semaines !!

VIVEMENT l'été prochain, z'adore moi  :: .

----------


## vidau fabienne

mon dieu que ceux qui veulent baisser les bras trop vite en cas de souci pour leur loulou regarde les 1 eres photos et cette  miss de la derniere page  

ca n a pas du etre toujours facile ni ragoutant de la soigner , bien des fois les larmes ont du couler surtout les 1 ers jours ou pauvre puce ,c etait une plaie geante , moi j ai toujours en téte cette photo dans un etat semi comateux  :: on aurait tellement presque voulu que tout s arrete les souffrances , tout que son pt corps se repose et pourtant le miracle a eu lieu  ,
 :: elle a des yeux mon dieu ::

----------


## Leasste

Mais elle est trop trop belle cette louloute!!!!! Merci à tous pour elle!!!  ::

----------


## momo

Quel changement lorsque l on regarde les photos du début...
Quelles souffrances tu as du endurer petite puce!!!
Et aujourd hui,grace à l amour de ta maman,te voilà devenue une bien jolie fifille.
Tu mérites amplement ce bonheur.
Bisous jolie pepette.

----------


## cerbere

j'espère que son ancien maitre a eu des emmerdes!!!!

----------


## naty59

Un petit coucou, ça faisait bien longtemps !!!!! Nous profitons des qques rayons de soleil à Dunkerque ( plutôt rares cette année). Je vais bien malgré de petits soucis de gratouilles ces dernières semaines....
LA VIE EST BELLE :

----------

